# Winter Warfare



## army

Posted by *Garett Hallman <ghallman@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 19:26:41 -0300*
Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions concerning winter
warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and suggestions I can
pass on?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 15:57:08 -0700*
"Basic Cold Weather Training" is publicly on-line:
 http://www.army.dnd.ca/ael/pubs/300-002/B-GL-321/008/FP-001/B-GL-321-008-FP-001.pdf 
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 17:07:38 -0600*
Keep your clothing dry and go to the toilet before you get in your slleping
bag.
He should also be able to get information from the Infantry School in
Gagetown or probably any of the Infantry Battalions or schools.
----- Original Message -----
From: Garett Hallman 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
Subject: Winter Warfare
> Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions concerning winter
> warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and suggestions I can
> pass on?
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 22:16:28 -0400*
The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training evolutions. They should be able
to help him also.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Garett Hallman 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> Subject: Winter Warfare
>
> > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions concerning winter
> > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and suggestions I can
> > pass on?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 21:37:04 -0600*
Don‘t eat yellow snow.
Garett Hallman wrote:
> 
> Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions concerning winter
> warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and suggestions I can
> pass on?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 16:28:00 -0700*
Go on long leave
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 16:31:34 -0700*
Use 2 different tubes of lip balm, keep them in easily identified areas.
 anyone using the latrine at 30 below zero, understands this reference
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 03:02:52 EDT*
Dave I am not sure what you mean when you say keep 2 sticks of lip balm. I 
have been out doors in for extended periods of time in  -30 weather and 
below ,and this is the first time I have heard of lip balm being assosiated 
with a latrine.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 16:58:17 -0700*
Use your imagination, your hanging out over a latrine, at 30 below.  things
get chapped.  so you carry two lip balms, one for your face, and one for a
more delicate part, that is not frequently exposed to the wind.  maybe this
was a cure known only to the engineers.
Chimo
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:17:19 -0400*
Now that Dave has brought forward the point that different ends of the body
are subject to chapping, perhaps you would take a real tip, that one should
indelibly inscribe the tube of Chapstick NOT the cap...an Armour WO of my
acquaintance made that mistake!with which part was to be serviced by which
tube...the reasoning is both obvious and immaculate.
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 7:58 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> Use your imagination, your hanging out over a latrine, at 30 below.
things
> get chapped.  so you carry two lip balms, one for your face, and one for a
> more delicate part, that is not frequently exposed to the wind.  maybe
this
> was a cure known only to the engineers.
> Chimo
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 22:32:28 -0700*
I always used the left or right upper pocket of my combats, just had to be
sure to remember which is designated so. Tactical exercise, no lights,
ewwww.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Fri, 13 Oct 2000 23:56:12 -0700 (PDT)*
Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is the
sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I mean. 
Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
mike 
--- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training evolutions.
> They should be able
> to help him also.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> The Regimental Rogue
> 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> 
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Garett Hallman 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > Subject: Winter Warfare
> >
> > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> concerning winter
> > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
> suggestions I can
> > > pass on?
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:03:30 -0700 (PDT)*
Ian,
Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
always in season.
mike
--- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> Don‘t eat yellow snow.
> 
> Garett Hallman wrote:
> > 
> > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> concerning winter
> > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
> suggestions I can
> > pass on?
> > 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:07:29 -0700 (PDT)*
Ask him why it‘s so hard to pull 2 inches of jim-jam it
gets cold down there out of 4 inches of gore-tex? 
Also...tying a little thread around IT might help.  Did I
mention that Moose nuggets are in season?
mike
--- Donald Schepens  wrote:
> Keep your clothing dry and go to the toilet before you
> get in your slleping
> bag.
> 
> He should also be able to get information from the
> Infantry School in
> Gagetown or probably any of the Infantry Battalions or
> schools.
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Garett Hallman 
> To: 
> Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> Subject: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
> > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> concerning winter
> > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
> suggestions I can
> > pass on?
> >
> >
> >
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:58:00 -0700 (PDT)*
Yeah...don‘t go.  You‘ll freeze yer nuts off.
mike
--- dave  wrote:
> Go on long leave
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 01:03:47 -0700 (PDT)*
C.M.,
As a true authority on this matter, I can assure you that
one stick is for your lips.  The other is for when you run
out of the other stick.  Or is there something else I‘m
supposed to grease up out in the woods have any of you
guys seen Deliverance?.
mike
--- "C.M. Crawford"  wrote:
> Dave I am not sure what you mean when you say keep 2
> sticks of lip balm. I 
> have been out doors in for extended periods of time in 
> -30 weather and 
> below ,and this is the first time I have heard of lip
> balm being assosiated 
> with a latrine.
> 
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public
> profile at 
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 08:00:29 -0700*
banjos are playing right now
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 13:57:55 -0600*
Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their arctic tents?
Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who had been,
circa 1975.
Michael McDermott wrote:
> 
> Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is the
> sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I mean.
> Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> 
> mike
> 
> --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training evolutions.
> > They should be able
> > to help him also.
> >
> >
> > Mike
> >
> > The Regimental Rogue
> > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > >
> > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> > concerning winter
> > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
> > suggestions I can
> > > > pass on?
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 14:00:56 -0600*
Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some windy
remark from me.
Michael McDermott wrote:
> 
> Ian,
> 
> Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
> always in season.
> 
> mike
> 
> --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
> >
> > Garett Hallman wrote:
> > >
> > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> > concerning winter
> > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
> > suggestions I can
> > > pass on?
> > >
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 13:37:23 -0700 (PDT)*
Dave,
I don‘t get it.  Is that a canuck joke?
mike
--- dave  wrote:
> banjos are playing right now
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 13:50:58 -0700 (PDT)*
Ian,
We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning. 
Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
effective.
I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
mike
--- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> arctic tents?
> Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> had been,
> circa 1975.
> 
> Michael McDermott wrote:
> > 
> > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> the
> > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> mean.
> > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > 
> > mike
> > 
> > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> evolutions.
> > > They should be able
> > > to help him also.
> > >
> > >
> > > Mike
> > >
> > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > >
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > >
> > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> suggestions
> > > concerning winter
> > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> and
> > > suggestions I can
> > > > > pass on?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > 
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 13:51:56 -0700 (PDT)*
Ian,
Sautee with a little garlic and butter...
mike
--- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not
> some windy
> remark from me.
> 
> Michael McDermott wrote:
> > 
> > Ian,
> > 
> > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
> > always in season.
> > 
> > mike
> > 
> > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
> > >
> > > Garett Hallman wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> > > concerning winter
> > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> and
> > > suggestions I can
> > > > pass on?
> > > >
> > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > 
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 20:25:38 -0400*
I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that one
particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging and
exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. These ice cubes
are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only northern Canada
not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and harder
than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their breeding season
the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the females by wiggling
right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the edge. This action
produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits over the
edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he forgets all about
the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below appears
mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then collected, bagged and
marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that during this courting
ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge is
teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These cubes are
ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the male snake
makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. Asian
customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed it, they are a
potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded they will when
used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the penis that
not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. Now for
the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who manufactures this
potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous product
ten years ago.
Dave Willard
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some windy
> remark from me.
>
> Michael McDermott wrote:
> >
> > Ian,
> >
> > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
> > always in season.
> >
> > mike
> >
> > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
> > >
> > > Garett Hallman wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> > > concerning winter
> > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
> > > suggestions I can
> > > > pass on?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 18:41:40 -0700*
Well it‘s sort of a canuck thing, but no joke.  Silly perhaps, but just the
kind of thing to amuse you when it‘s 4:00 am and you‘re staring at the
endless white expanse, while trying to coax your morning constitional.
Believe me, if the wind picks up, you‘ll want lipbalm everywhere.
You‘ll understand this more after your first winter Ex.
----- Original Message -----
From: Michael McDermott 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 1:37 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> Dave,
> I don‘t get it.  Is that a canuck joke?
>
> mike
>
>
>
> --- dave  wrote:
> > banjos are playing right now
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 05:00:14 GMT*
Wow, dude. Far out!
Where can I buy shares????
----Original Message Follows----
From: "dave" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
Date: Sat, 14 Oct 2000 20:25:38 -0400
I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that one
particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging and
exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. These ice cubes
are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only northern Canada
not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and harder
than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their breeding season
the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the females by wiggling
right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the edge. This action
produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits over the
edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he forgets all about
the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below appears
mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then collected, bagged and
marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that during this courting
ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge is
teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These cubes are
ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the male snake
makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. Asian
customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed it, they are a
potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded they will when
used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the penis that
not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. Now for
the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who manufactures this
potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous product
ten years ago.
Dave Willard
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
 > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some windy
 > remark from me.
 >
 > Michael McDermott wrote:
 > >
 > > Ian,
 > >
 > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
 > > always in season.
 > >
 > > mike
 > >
 > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
 > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
 > > >
 > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
 > > > >
 > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
 > > > concerning winter
 > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
 > > > suggestions I can
 > > > > pass on?
 > > > >
 > > > >
 > > > --------------------------------------------------------
 > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
 > > > message
 > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
 > > > wish
 > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > > > > message body.
 > > > --------------------------------------------------------
 > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > > > message body.
 > >
 > > __________________________________________________
 > > Do You Yahoo!?
 > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
 > > --------------------------------------------------------
 > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > > message body.
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 05:02:03 GMT*
Actually, Mike, if you were referring to the "banjos" thing as a "canuck 
joke", it‘s a reference to the movie "Deliverance". Watch it and you‘ll get 
it...
----Original Message Follows----
From: "dave" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
Date: Sat, 14 Oct 2000 18:41:40 -0700
Well it‘s sort of a canuck thing, but no joke.  Silly perhaps, but just the
kind of thing to amuse you when it‘s 4:00 am and you‘re staring at the
endless white expanse, while trying to coax your morning constitional.
Believe me, if the wind picks up, you‘ll want lipbalm everywhere.
You‘ll understand this more after your first winter Ex.
----- Original Message -----
From: Michael McDermott 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 1:37 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
 > Dave,
 > I don‘t get it.  Is that a canuck joke?
 >
 > mike
 >
 >
 >
 > --- dave  wrote:
 > > banjos are playing right now
 > >
 > > --------------------------------------------------------
 > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > > message body.
 >
 >
 > __________________________________________________
 > Do You Yahoo!?
 > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 23:51:07 -0400*
Hey Mike, I know an Inuit who says he will sell his shares and give me a 
cut if I help out. I can get you a great deal if your interested.
RA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 8:25 PM
  Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that one
  particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging and
  exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. These ice 
cubes
  are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only northern 
Canada
  not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and 
harder
  than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their breeding 
season
  the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the females by 
wiggling
  right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the edge. This 
action
  produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits over 
the
  edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he forgets all 
about
  the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below 
appears
  mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then collected, bagged 
and
  marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that during this 
courting
  ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge 
is
  teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These 
cubes are
  ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the male 
snake
  makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. Asian
  customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed it, they are 
a
  potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded they will 
when
  used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the 
penis that
  not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. 
Now for
  the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who 
manufactures this
  potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous 
product
  ten years ago.
  Dave Willard
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: "Ian Edwards" 
  To: 
  Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
  Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some windy
  > remark from me.
  >
  > Michael McDermott wrote:
  > >
  > > Ian,
  > >
  > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
  > > always in season.
  > >
  > > mike
  > >
  > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
  > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
  > > >
  > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
  > > > >
  > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
  > > > concerning winter
  > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
  > > > suggestions I can
  > > > > pass on?
  > > > >
  > > > >
  > > > --------------------------------------------------------
  > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
  > > > message
  > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
  > > > wish
  > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > > > > message body.
  > > > --------------------------------------------------------
  > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > > > message body.
  > >
  > > __________________________________________________
  > > Do You Yahoo!?
  > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
  > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
  > > --------------------------------------------------------
  > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > > message body.
  > --------------------------------------------------------
  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > message body.
  >
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Hey Mike, I know an Inuit who says he will sell 
his shares
and give me a cut ifI help out. I can get you a great deal if your 
interested.
RA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Saturday, October 14, 
2000 8:25
  PM
  Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare
  I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of 
them
  that oneparticular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune 
packaging
  andexporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. 
These ice
  cubesare quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only 
northern
  Canadanot even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much 
larger and
  harderthan any other snake in the world. Apparently during their 
breeding
  seasonthe males who have the larger fangs try to impress the 
females by
  wigglingright up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the 
edge. This
  actionproduces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then 
spits
  over theedge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he 
forgets
  all aboutthe poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far 
below
  appearsmountains of these unique ice cubes which are then 
collected,
  bagged andmarketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that 
during
  this courtingritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the 
  glacier‘s edge isteeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of 
the
  story. These cubes areridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per 
cube.
  Why? When the male snakemakes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that 
  permeates the cube. Asiancustomers clamour for these cubes 
because....you
  guessed it, they are apotent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies 
have
  concluded they will whenused to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey 
cause an
  erection in the penis thatnot only prolongs rigidity but also 
enlarges the
  penis by up to 20. Now forthe final staw...ever heard of Viagra? 
The
  Phizer Corp who manufactures thispotency pill discovered our 
famous Snow
  Snakes and there wondrous productten years ago.Dave
  Willard----- Original Message -----From: "Ian Edwards" 
ltiedwards@home.comgtTo: 
ltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt
Sent:
  Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PMSubject: Re: Winter
  Warfaregt Well, we really do have snow snakes. And 
that‘s just
  not some windygt remark from me.gtgt Michael 
McDermott
  wrote:gt gtgt gt Ian,gt gtgt gt Tell 
him he
  should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘regt gt always in
  season.gt gtgt gt mikegt gtgt gt --- 
Ian
  Edwards ltiedwards@home.comgt
  wrote:gt gt gt Don‘t eat yellow snow.gt gt 
gtgt gt
  gt Garett Hallman wrote:gt gt gt gtgt gt gt 
gt
  Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestionsgt gt gt
  concerning wintergt gt gt gt warfare on a bulletin board I 
  frequent. Any tips andgt gt gt suggestions I 
cangt gt
  gt gt pass on?gt gt gt gtgt gt gt 
gtgt gt
  gt --------------------------------------------------------gt 
gt
  gt gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
agt gt
  gt messagegt gt gt gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account yougt gt gt wishgt gt gt gt to 
remove, with
  the line "unsubscribe army" in thegt gt gt gt message
  body.gt gt gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt gt 
gt
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt 
gt
  gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishgt gt gt to remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe
  army" in thegt gt gt message body.gt gtgt gt 
  __________________________________________________gt gt Do You 
  Yahoo!?gt gt Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf! 
It‘s
  FREE.gt gt  http://im.yahoo.com/gt  gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt gt
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt 
gt to
  majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
  from the account you wishgt gt to remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe
  army" in thegt gt message body.gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt 
NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishgt to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army" in
  thegt message

body.gt----------------------------------------------------
----NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in 
  themessage body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 17:01:14 -0400*
Doubtless this is where the concept of "Chilling out with a glass of 
Glenfiddich" became so popular.  Must get this info into m wife‘s 
head....
John
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Rob A.
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 11:51 PM
  Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  Hey Mike, I know an Inuit who says he will sell his shares and give me 
a cut if I help out. I can get you a great deal if your interested.
  RA
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: dave
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 8:25 PM
    Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
    I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that one
    particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging and
    exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. These 
ice cubes
    are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only 
northern Canada
    not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and 
harder
    than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their breeding 
season
    the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the females by 
wiggling
    right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the edge. This 
action
    produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits 
over the
    edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he forgets 
all about
    the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below 
appears
    mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then collected, bagged 
and
    marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that during this 
courting
    ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge 
is
    teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These 
cubes are
    ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the 
male snake
    makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. Asian
    customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed it, they 
are a
    potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded they will 
when
    used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the 
penis that
    not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. 
Now for
    the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who 
manufactures this
    potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous 
product
    ten years ago.
    Dave Willard
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: "Ian Edwards" 
    To: 
    Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
    Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
    > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some 
windy
    > remark from me.
    >
    > Michael McDermott wrote:
    > >
    > > Ian,
    > >
    > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
    > > always in season.
    > >
    > > mike
    > >
    > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
    > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
    > > >
    > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
    > > > >
    > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
    > > > concerning winter
    > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
    > > > suggestions I can
    > > > > pass on?
    > > > >
    > > > >
    > > > --------------------------------------------------------
    > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
    > > > message
    > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
    > > > wish
    > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
    > > > > message body.
    > > > --------------------------------------------------------
    > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
    > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
    > > > message body.
    > >
    > > __________________________________________________
    > > Do You Yahoo!?
    > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
    > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
    > > --------------------------------------------------------
    > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
    > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
    > > message body.
    > --------------------------------------------------------
    > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
    > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
    > message body.
    >
    --------------------------------------------------------
    NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
    to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
    to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
    message body.
Doubtless this is where the concept of "Chilling out 
with a
glass of Glenfiddich" became so popular. Must get this info into m 
wife‘s
head....
John
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Rob
  A. 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 
11:51
  PM
  Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare

  Hey Mike, I know an Inuit who says he will 
sell his
  shares and give me a cut ifI help out. I can get you a great 
deal if
  your interested.
  RA

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    dave

    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Saturday, October 14, 
2000 8:25
    PM
    Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare
    I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because 
of them
    that oneparticular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune 
packaging
    andexporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. 
These
    ice cubesare quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to 
only
    northern Canadanot even in Alaska have these chisel like 
fangs, much
    larger and harderthan any other snake in the world. Apparently 
during
    their breeding seasonthe males who have the larger fangs try to 
impress
    the females by wigglingright up to the edge of a glacier and 
chomp down
    on the edge. This actionproduces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake 
Cube"
    which he then spits over theedge. He gets so taken up with this 
activity
    that often he forgets all aboutthe poor female and just 
continues to
    chomp and spit. Far below appearsmountains of these unique ice 
cubes
    which are then collected, bagged andmarketed by these 
enterprising
    Inuit. It is said that during this courtingritual the only time 
these
    snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge isteeming with Snow 
Snakes. But
    that‘s just part of the story. These cubes areridiculously 
expensive at
    $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the male snakemakes his 
chomp, he
    secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. Asiancustomers 
clamour for
    these cubes because....you guessed it, they are apotent 
aphrodisiac in
    human males. Studies have concluded they will whenused to chill 
    Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the penis 
thatnot only
    prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. Now 
forthe
    final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who manufactures
    thispotency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there 
wondrous
    productten years ago.Dave Willard----- Original 
Message
    -----From: "Ian Edwards" ltiedwards@home.comgtTo: 
ltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt
Sent:
    Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PMSubject: Re: Winter
    Warfaregt Well, we really do have snow snakes. And 
that‘s just
    not some windygt remark from me.gtgt Michael 
McDermott
    wrote:gt gtgt gt Ian,gt gtgt gt Tell 
him he
    should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘regt gt always in
    season.gt gtgt gt mikegt gtgt gt --- 
Ian
    Edwards ltiedwards@home.comgt
    wrote:gt gt gt Don‘t eat yellow snow.gt gt 
gtgt
    gt gt Garett Hallman wrote:gt gt gt gtgt gt 
gt
    gt Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestionsgt gt 
gt
    concerning wintergt gt gt gt warfare on a bulletin board 
I
    frequent. Any tips andgt gt gt suggestions I 
cangt
    gt gt gt pass on?gt gt gt gtgt gt gt
    gtgt gt gt
    --------------------------------------------------------gt 
gt gt
    gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send agt 
gt gt
    messagegt gt gt gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
    from the account yougt gt gt wishgt gt gt gt 
to
    remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in thegt gt gt 
gt
    message body.gt gt gt
    --------------------------------------------------------gt 
gt gt
    NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
messagegt gt
    gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
    from the account you wishgt gt gt to remove, with the line 
    "unsubscribe army" in thegt gt gt message body.gt
    gtgt gt 
__________________________________________________gt
    gt Do You Yahoo!?gt gt Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you
    surf! It‘s FREE.gt gt  http://im.yahoo.com/gt  gt
    --------------------------------------------------------gt 
gt
    NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
messagegt gt
    to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
    from the account you wishgt gt to remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe
    army" in thegt gt message body.gt
    --------------------------------------------------------gt 
NOTE:
    To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
    from the account you wishgt to remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe
    army" in thegt message

body.gt----------------------------------------------------
----NOTE:
    To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
    from the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army" in
    themessage body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 16:16:41 -0600*
I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S. Army, in a joint
winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa 1975, had wooden
floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good authority from
several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t talking about some
"rear echelon" support units.
Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents. And of course, two
layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather than canvas. I
have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent. I‘ll bow to
those more current for a better description. Keeping drinking/cooking
water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per tent busy just about
full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others may tell you about
the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare such as making sure
trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all unless no other
alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc ski or snowshoe
trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
Michael McDermott wrote:
> 
> Ian,
> We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
> between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
> layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
> up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
> worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
> a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> effective.
> 
> I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> 
> mike
> 
> --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> > arctic tents?
> > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> > had been,
> > circa 1975.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> > the
> > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > mean.
> > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > evolutions.
> > > > They should be able
> > > > to help him also.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Mike
> > > >
> > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > >
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > >
> > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > suggestions
> > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > and
> > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > pass on?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 16:26:05 -0600*
I dunno. I‘ve seen a great many snow snakes but never caught one.
Best place I‘ve ever been to see them was just west of Winnipeg on the
highway to CFB Shilo. On the stretch of road east of Portage. So many of
them I‘ve damn near ran off the road several times in January or mid to
late December. I think they‘re indigenous to the Prairies, but almost
sure to be found also in eastern Montana, ND and some parts of Mn. 
Michael McDermott wrote:
> 
> Ian,
> 
> Sautee with a little garlic and butter...
> 
> mike
> 
> --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not
> > some windy
> > remark from me.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Ian,
> > >
> > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
> > > always in season.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
> > > >
> > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> > > > concerning winter
> > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > and
> > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > pass on?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 16:40:03 -0600*
Dave Willard from Ian Edwards, cc. to Mike:
Your snow snakes are much more interesting than my Prairie strain.
But Viagara? All I know is that a control group of lawyers were once
given Viagara in a medical test. Seems that all members of the control
group gained about six inches in height.
dave wrote:
> 
> I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that one
> particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging and
> exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. These ice cubes
> are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only northern Canada
> not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and harder
> than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their breeding season
> the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the females by wiggling
> right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the edge. This action
> produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits over the
> edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he forgets all about
> the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below appears
> mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then collected, bagged and
> marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that during this courting
> ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge is
> teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These cubes are
> ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the male snake
> makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. Asian
> customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed it, they are a
> potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded they will when
> used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the penis that
> not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. Now for
> the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who manufactures this
> potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous product
> ten years ago.
> 
> Dave Willard
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some windy
> > remark from me.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Ian,
> > >
> > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
> > > always in season.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
> > > >
> > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> > > > concerning winter
> > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
> > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > pass on?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 07:13:16 -0400*
Good one!
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Ian Edwards
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 6:40 PM
  Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  Dave Willard from Ian Edwards, cc. to Mike:
  Your snow snakes are much more interesting than my Prairie strain.
  But Viagara? All I know is that a control group of lawyers were once
  given Viagara in a medical test. Seems that all members of the control
  group gained about six inches in height.
  dave wrote:
  >
  > I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that one
  > particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging and
  > exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. These 
ice cubes
  > are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only 
northern Canada
  > not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and 
harder
  > than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their breeding 
season
  > the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the females by 
wiggling
  > right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the edge. This 
action
  > produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits 
over the
  > edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he forgets 
all about
  > the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below 
appears
  > mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then collected, bagged 
and
  > marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that during this 
courting
  > ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge 
is
  > teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These 
cubes are
  > ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the 
male snake
  > makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. Asian
  > customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed it, they 
are a
  > potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded they will 
when
  > used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the 
penis that
  > not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. 
Now for
  > the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who 
manufactures this
  > potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous 
product
  > ten years ago.
  >
  > Dave Willard
  >
  > ----- Original Message -----
  > From: "Ian Edwards" 
  > To: 
  > Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
  > Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  >
  > > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some 
windy
  > > remark from me.
  > >
  > > Michael McDermott wrote:
  > > >
  > > > Ian,
  > > >
  > > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
  > > > always in season.
  > > >
  > > > mike
  > > >
  > > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
  > > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
  > > > >
  > > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
  > > > > >
  > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
  > > > > concerning winter
  > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
  > > > > suggestions I can
  > > > > > pass on?
  > > > > >
  > > > > >
  > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
  > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
  > > > > message
  > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
  > > > > wish
  > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > > > > > message body.
  > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
  > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > > > > message body.
  > > >
  > > > __________________________________________________
  > > > Do You Yahoo!?
  > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
  > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
  > > > --------------------------------------------------------
  > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > > > message body.
  > > --------------------------------------------------------
  > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > > message body.
  > >
  >
  > --------------------------------------------------------
  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  > message body.
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Good one!
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Ian 
Edwards

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 
6:40
  PM
  Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare
  Dave Willard from Ian Edwards, cc. to Mike:Your 
snow
  snakes are much more interesting than my Prairie strain.But 
Viagara? All I
  know is that a control group of lawyers were oncegiven Viagara in 
a
  medical test. Seems that all members of the controlgroup gained 
about six
  inches in height.dave wrote:gt gt I can vouch for 
them
  thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that onegt particular 
tribe of
  Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging andgt exporting 
gourmet ice
  cubes, straight from the frozen north. These ice cubesgt are 
quite the
  phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only northern Canadagt 
not
  even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and 
hardergt
  than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their breeding
  seasongt the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the 
females
  by wigglinggt right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down 
on the
  edge. This actiongt produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake 
Cube" which
  he then spits over thegt edge. He gets so taken up with this 
activity
  that often he forgets all aboutgt the poor female and just 
continues to
  chomp and spit. Far below appearsgt mountains of these unique 
ice cubes
  which are then collected, bagged andgt marketed by these 
enterprising
  Inuit. It is said that during this courtinggt ritual the only 
time
  these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge isgt teeming with 
Snow
  Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These cubes aregt
  ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the male
  snakegt makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the 
cube.
  Asiangt customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed 
it,
  they are agt potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have 
concluded
  they will whengt used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause 
an
  erection in the penis thatgt not only prolongs rigidity but also 
  enlarges the penis by up to 20. Now forgt the final staw...ever 
heard
  of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who manufactures thisgt potency pill
  discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous productgt 
ten years
  ago.gt gt Dave Willardgt gt ----- Original 
Message
  -----gt From: "Ian Edwards" ltiedwards@home.comgtgt 
To: ltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt
gt
  Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PMgt Subject: Re: Winter
  Warfaregt gt gt Well, we really do have snow snakes. And 
that‘s
  just not some windygt gt remark from me.gt gtgt 
gt
  Michael McDermott wrote:gt gt gtgt gt gt 
Ian,gt gt
  gtgt gt gt Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear
  they‘regt gt gt always in season.gt gt gtgt 
gt
  gt mikegt gt gtgt gt gt --- Ian Edwards ltiedwards@home.comgt 
wrote:gt gt
  gt gt Don‘t eat yellow snow.gt gt gt gtgt gt 
gt gt
  Garett Hallman wrote:gt gt gt gt gtgt gt gt 
gt gt
  Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestionsgt gt gt 
gt
  concerning wintergt gt gt gt gt warfare on a bulletin 
board I
  frequent. Any tips andgt gt gt gt suggestions I 
cangt
  gt gt gt gt pass on?gt gt gt gt gtgt gt 
gt
  gt gtgt gt gt gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt gt 
gt
  gt gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
agt gt
  gt gt messagegt gt gt gt gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account yougt gt gt gt wishgt gt gt gt 
gt to
  remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in thegt gt gt gt 
gt
  message body.gt gt gt gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt gt 
gt
  gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
messagegt
  gt gt gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishgt gt gt gt to remove, with the line
  "unsubscribe army" in thegt gt gt gt message body.gt 
gt
  gtgt gt gt
  __________________________________________________gt gt gt 
Do You
  Yahoo!?gt gt gt Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you 
surf! It‘s
  FREE.gt gt gt  http://im.yahoo.com/gt  gt 
gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt gt 
gt
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt 
gt
  gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishgt gt gt to remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe
  army" in thegt gt gt message body.gt gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt gt
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt 
gt to
  majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
  from the account you wishgt gt to remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe
  army" in thegt gt message body.gt gtgt gt
  --------------------------------------------------------gt 
NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messagegt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishgt to remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army" in
  thegt message

body.--------------------------------------------------------NOTE
:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in 
  themessage body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 19:45:06 -0600*
If you were really out in the winter, over an extended period of time, YOU
WOULD KNOW!
----- Original Message -----
From: C.M. Crawford 
To: 
Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 1:02 AM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> Dave I am not sure what you mean when you say keep 2 sticks of lip balm. I
> have been out doors in for extended periods of time in  -30 weather and
> below ,and this is the first time I have heard of lip balm being
assosiated
> with a latrine.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 20:18:51 -0600*
Boy, how do I invest?
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 6:25 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that one
> particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging and
> exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. These ice
cubes
> are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only northern
Canada
> not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and harder
> than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their breeding season
> the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the females by wiggling
> right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the edge. This action
> produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits over the
> edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he forgets all
about
> the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below appears
> mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then collected, bagged and
> marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that during this courting
> ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s edge is
> teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These cubes
are
> ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the male
snake
> makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. Asian
> customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed it, they are a
> potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded they will when
> used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the penis
that
> not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. Now
for
> the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who manufactures
this
> potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous product
> ten years ago.
>
> Dave Willard
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>
>
> > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some windy
> > remark from me.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Ian,
> > >
> > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
> > > always in season.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
> > > >
> > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
> > > > concerning winter
> > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
> > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > pass on?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 20:21:39 -0600*
Actually John, knowing Marg, you‘ll probably need all of the help you 
can get.  Unfortuneately, me too.
Don
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Gow
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 3:01 PM
  Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  Doubtless this is where the concept of "Chilling out with a glass of 
Glenfiddich" became so popular.  Must get this info into m wife‘s 
head....

  John
    ----- Original Message -----
    From: Rob A.
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
    Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 11:51 PM
    Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
    Hey Mike, I know an Inuit who says he will sell his shares and give 
me a cut if I help out. I can get you a great deal if your interested.
    RA
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: dave
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
      Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 8:25 PM
      Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
      I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of them that 
one
      particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune packaging 
and
      exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen north. These 
ice cubes
      are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to only 
northern Canada
      not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much larger and 
harder
      than any other snake in the world. Apparently during their 
breeding season
      the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the females by 
wiggling
      right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the edge. This 
action
      produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits 
over the
      edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often he forgets 
all about
      the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below 
appears
      mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then collected, 
bagged and
      marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that during this 
courting
      ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the glacier‘s 
edge is
      teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the story. These 
cubes are
      ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why? When the 
male snake
      makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the cube. 
Asian
      customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed it, they 
are a
      potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded they 
will when
      used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the 
penis that
      not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 
20. Now for
      the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who 
manufactures this
      potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there wondrous 
product
      ten years ago.
      Dave Willard
      ----- Original Message -----
      From: "Ian Edwards" 
      To: 
      Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
      Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
      > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just not some 
windy
      > remark from me.
      >
      > Michael McDermott wrote:
      > >
      > > Ian,
      > >
      > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
      > > always in season.
      > >
      > > mike
      > >
      > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
      > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
      > > >
      > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
      > > > >
      > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and suggestions
      > > > concerning winter
      > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips and
      > > > suggestions I can
      > > > > pass on?
      > > > >
      > > > >
      > > > --------------------------------------------------------
      > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
      > > > message
      > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
      > > > wish
      > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
      > > > > message body.
      > > > --------------------------------------------------------
      > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
      > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
      > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
      > > > message body.
      > >
      > > __________________________________________________
      > > Do You Yahoo!?
      > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
      > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
      > > --------------------------------------------------------
      > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
      > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
      > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
      > > message body.
      > --------------------------------------------------------
      > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
      > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
      > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
      > message body.
      >
      --------------------------------------------------------
      NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
      to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
      to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
      message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Actually John, knowing Marg, you‘ll 
probably need
all of the help you can get. Unfortuneately, me too.
Don
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Gow 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 
3:01
  PM
  Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare

  Doubtless this is where the concept of "Chilling 
out with a
  glass of Glenfiddich" became so popular. Must get this info into 
m
  wife‘s head....

  John

    ----- Original Message ----- 
    From:
    Rob
    A. 
    To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
    Sent: Sunday, October 15, 
2000 11:51
    PM
    Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare

    Hey Mike, I know an Inuit who says he will 
sell his
    shares and give me a cut ifI help out. I can get you a great 
deal if
    your interested.
    RA

      ----- Original Message ----- 
      From:
      dave 
      To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
      Sent: Saturday, October 14, 
2000 8:25
      PM
      Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare
      I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because 
of them
      that oneparticular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune 
      packaging andexporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the 
frozen
      north. These ice cubesare quite the phenomenon. Seems these 
snakes,
      native to only northern Canadanot even in Alaska have these 
chisel
      like fangs, much larger and harderthan any other snake in the 
world.
      Apparently during their breeding seasonthe males who have the 
larger
      fangs try to impress the females by wigglingright up to the 
edge of a
      glacier and chomp down on the edge. This actionproduces a 
perfectly
      formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he then spits over theedge. He 
gets so
      taken up with this activity that often he forgets all aboutthe 
poor
      female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far below
      appearsmountains of these unique ice cubes which are then 
collected,
      bagged andmarketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said 
that during
      this courtingritual the only time these snakes are ever seen 
the
      glacier‘s edge isteeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just 
part of the
      story. These cubes areridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar 
per
      cube. Why? When the male snakemakes his chomp, he secretes a 
liquid
      that permeates the cube. Asiancustomers clamour for these 
cubes
      because....you guessed it, they are apotent aphrodisiac in 
human
      males. Studies have concluded they will whenused to chill 
Glenffidch
      Scotch Whiskey cause an erection in the penis thatnot only 
prolongs
      rigidity but also enlarges the penis by up to 20. Now forthe 
final
      staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp who manufactures
      thispotency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there 
wondrous
      productten years ago.Dave Willard----- 
Original
      Message -----From: "Ian Edwards" ltiedwards@home.comgtTo: 
ltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt
Sent:
      Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PMSubject: Re: Winter
      Warfaregt Well, we really do have snow snakes. And 
that‘s
      just not some windygt remark from me.gtgt 
Michael
      McDermott wrote:gt gtgt gt Ian,gt 
gtgt gt
      Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘regt gt 
always
      in season.gt gtgt gt mikegt gtgt 
gt ---
      Ian Edwards ltiedwards@home.comgt 
wrote:gt
      gt gt Don‘t eat yellow snow.gt gt gtgt gt 
gt
      Garett Hallman wrote:gt gt gt gtgt gt gt 
gt Theres
      a US Marine asking for tips and suggestionsgt gt gt 
concerning
      wintergt gt gt gt warfare on a bulletin board I
      frequent. Any tips andgt gt gt suggestions I 
cangt
      gt gt gt pass on?gt gt gt gtgt gt gt
      gtgt gt gt
      --------------------------------------------------------gt 
gt gt
      gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send agt 
gt
      gt messagegt gt gt gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
      from the account yougt gt gt wishgt gt gt gt 
to
      remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in thegt gt gt 
gt
      message body.gt gt gt
      --------------------------------------------------------gt 
gt gt
      NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
messagegt gt
      gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
      from the account you wishgt gt gt to remove, with the 
line
      "unsubscribe army" in thegt gt gt message body.gt
      gtgt gt
      __________________________________________________gt gt Do 
You
      Yahoo!?gt gt Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf! 
It‘s
      FREE.gt gt  http://im.yahoo.com/gt  
gt
      --------------------------------------------------------gt 
gt
      NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
messagegt gt
      to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
      from the account you wishgt gt to remove, with the line
      "unsubscribe army" in thegt gt message body.gt
      --------------------------------------------------------gt
      NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a 
messagegt to
      majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
      from the account you wishgt to remove, with the line 
"unsubscribe
      army" in thegt message

body.gt----------------------------------------------------
----NOTE:
      To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca
      from the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe 
army"
      in themessage 
body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 19:34:06 -0700*
Was that in a tactical phase of the Ex?  Perhaps it was the bivouac area,
and not the area where tac ops were taking place.  I saw plenty of Canadian
Mod tents with wood floors in my time in Pet.  It is the only way to go if
you are just using them as residences, not tactical shelters.  Are we
forgetting the heater units we used....holger neilson?  I even asked a MWO
reg force airborne, about his arm chair, he told me any fool can be
uncomfortable in the field if he wants.
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian Edwards 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 3:16 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S. Army, in a joint
> winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa 1975, had wooden
> floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good authority from
> several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t talking about some
> "rear echelon" support units.
>
> Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents. And of course, two
> layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather than canvas. I
> have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent. I‘ll bow to
> those more current for a better description. Keeping drinking/cooking
> water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per tent busy just about
> full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others may tell you about
> the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare such as making sure
> trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all unless no other
> alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc ski or snowshoe
> trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
>
> Michael McDermott wrote:
> >
> > Ian,
> > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
> > between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
> > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
> > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
> > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
> > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> > effective.
> >
> > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> >
> > mike
> >
> > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> > > arctic tents?
> > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> > > had been,
> > > circa 1975.
> > >
> > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> > > the
> > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > mean.
> > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > >
> > > > mike
> > > >
> > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > evolutions.
> > > > > They should be able
> > > > > to help him also.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > Mike
> > > > >
> > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > >
> > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > suggestions
> > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > > and
> > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 15 Oct 2000 20:50:17 -0600*
Herman Nelsons
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 8:34 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> Was that in a tactical phase of the Ex?  Perhaps it was the bivouac area,
> and not the area where tac ops were taking place.  I saw plenty of
Canadian
> Mod tents with wood floors in my time in Pet.  It is the only way to go if
> you are just using them as residences, not tactical shelters.  Are we
> forgetting the heater units we used....holger neilson?  I even asked a MWO
> reg force airborne, about his arm chair, he told me any fool can be
> uncomfortable in the field if he wants.
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Ian Edwards 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 3:16 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>
>
> > I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S. Army, in a joint
> > winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa 1975, had wooden
> > floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good authority from
> > several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t talking about some
> > "rear echelon" support units.
> >
> > Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents. And of course, two
> > layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather than canvas. I
> > have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent. I‘ll bow to
> > those more current for a better description. Keeping drinking/cooking
> > water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per tent busy just about
> > full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others may tell you about
> > the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare such as making sure
> > trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all unless no other
> > alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc ski or snowshoe
> > trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Ian,
> > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
> > > between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
> > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
> > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
> > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
> > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> > > effective.
> > >
> > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> > > > arctic tents?
> > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> > > > had been,
> > > > circa 1975.
> > > >
> > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> > > > the
> > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > > mean.
> > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > > >
> > > > > mike
> > > > >
> > > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > suggestions
> > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > > > and
> > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John A. Poh" <johnpoh@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 00:32:20 -0500*
Canadian Army teaching circa late ‘50‘s - 1960‘s was for weapons to be
kept outside of tent to prevent sweating. Churchill and North didn‘t
provide luxury of having trees to provide insulating layer for tent
floor. Never encountered floored tents neither any heat after going to
bed in arctic tent - too much nylon in tent, clothes and equipment. One
has only to see once a panel of the inner liner go up in flames to have
a great respect for flame of any kind inside the Tent, Arctic, Nylon, 5
Man or 10 man, that is not watched constantly.
Nothing requires more mental preparation than the first visit to the
outdoors for "The Big One" when it is minus 40 degrees. Hard to believe
that only the hands and feet get cold when the behind is exposed to the
great outdoors! Then again, the body protects its inner self first, and
cuts down blood supply to extremities when necessary, thus the cold
hands and feet.
Apart from snow snakes and snow worms  some of which look suspiciously
like limp cooked spaghetti, another great no-no was to not eat a polar
bears liver - far too rich in vitamins for human consumption.
For Ian: I believe we harken back to the same era 1953 - 1991. Ever been
to Germany when Brigade was in Soest Area??
John
Michael McDermott wrote:
> Ian,
> We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
> between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
> layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
> up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
> worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
> a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> effective.
>
> I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
>
> mike
>
> --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> > arctic tents?
> > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> > had been,
> > circa 1975.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> > the
> > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > mean.
> > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > evolutions.
> > > > They should be able
> > > > to help him also.
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > Mike
> > > >
> > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > >
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > >
> > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > suggestions
> > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > and
> > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > pass on?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 08:53:49 -0700*
Thanks, old brain does not go back to far.
----- Original Message -----
From: Donald Schepens 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 7:50 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> Herman Nelsons
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: dave 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 8:34 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>
>
> > Was that in a tactical phase of the Ex?  Perhaps it was the bivouac
area,
> > and not the area where tac ops were taking place.  I saw plenty of
> Canadian
> > Mod tents with wood floors in my time in Pet.  It is the only way to go
if
> > you are just using them as residences, not tactical shelters.  Are we
> > forgetting the heater units we used....holger neilson?  I even asked a
MWO
> > reg force airborne, about his arm chair, he told me any fool can be
> > uncomfortable in the field if he wants.
> >
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Ian Edwards 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 3:16 PM
> > Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> >
> >
> > > I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S. Army, in a
joint
> > > winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa 1975, had wooden
> > > floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good authority from
> > > several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t talking about some
> > > "rear echelon" support units.
> > >
> > > Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents. And of course,
two
> > > layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather than canvas. I
> > > have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent. I‘ll bow to
> > > those more current for a better description. Keeping
drinking/cooking
> > > water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per tent busy just
about
> > > full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others may tell you
about
> > > the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare such as making
sure
> > > trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all unless no other
> > > alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc ski or
snowshoe
> > > trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> > >
> > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Ian,
> > > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
> > > > between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> > > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> > > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
> > > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
> > > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
> > > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
> > > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> > > > effective.
> > > >
> > > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > > >
> > > > mike
> > > >
> > > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> > > > > arctic tents?
> > > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> > > > > had been,
> > > > > circa 1975.
> > > > >
> > > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> > > > > the
> > > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > > > mean.
> > > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Mike
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > > suggestions
> > > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > > > > and
> > > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > > message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > > wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 13:05:51 -0400*
This exchange has congered up some old memories. I recall my battalion 1st
Black Watch being the first to be assigned to the new northwest flank
formation of Nato, namely ACE FORCE1965. Although Nato wanted a ski
battalion we could only provide 1 ski company and had the rest of the unit
on snowshoes. We trained extensively in winter ops and had it down to a fine
art. One of the biggest considerations was getting the discipline of tent
group routine down pat and maintaining it, a crucial aspect of fighting and
surviving in the hostile environment. As far tents were concerned, we were
equipped with both 5 man and 10 man arctic tents. These were of composite
constuction with a nylon content, not just standard canvas. They were of
course a two piece type with the inner providing a air space type insulation
being pure white to radiate light. There were usually two 5 man tent groups
per section although I remember many times when we accomodated many more
than 5. The ten man tent was usually a luxury reseved for Platoon or Coy HQ
or the CQ.
Quick Story
Upon deployment to Norway some 400 miles above the arctic circle, Canadians
ruled. Our equipment, although not in the least attractive proved to be the
best of all the contingents present. There was an Austrian field hospital
which attended casualties of the nations. It is interesting to note that
frostbite was the most common situation they had to deal with except of
course for us, in our case it was burns from our coleman stoves and lamps.
We took in Americans sent up from Germany that damn near froze to death
before they would accept our help. Also, having troops on snowshoes proved
out be a boon. We could go places and do things the others couldn‘t
including the famous Sousa Alpini from Italy.
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 12:44:19 -0700 (PDT)*
Yeah, and bears don‘t **** in the woods, anymore. :
--- dave  wrote:
> I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because of
> them that one
> particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their fortune
> packaging and
> exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen
> north. These ice cubes
> are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native to
> only northern Canada
> not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs, much
> larger and harder
> than any other snake in the world. Apparently during
> their breeding season
> the males who have the larger fangs try to impress the
> females by wiggling
> right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on the
> edge. This action
> produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which he
> then spits over the
> edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that often
> he forgets all about
> the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit. Far
> below appears
> mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then
> collected, bagged and
> marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that
> during this courting
> ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the
> glacier‘s edge is
> teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the
> story. These cubes are
> ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube. Why?
> When the male snake
> makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates the
> cube. Asian
> customers clamour for these cubes because....you guessed
> it, they are a
> potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have concluded
> they will when
> used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an
> erection in the penis that
> not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the penis by
> up to 20. Now for
> the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer Corp
> who manufactures this
> potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and there
> wondrous product
> ten years ago.
> 
> Dave Willard
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
> > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s just
> not some windy
> > remark from me.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Ian,
> > >
> > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear they‘re
> > > always in season.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
> > > >
> > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> suggestions
> > > > concerning winter
> > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> and
> > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > pass on?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 12:49:17 -0700 (PDT)*
Dave,
Been there.  Done that.
mike
--- dave  wrote:
> Well it‘s sort of a canuck thing, but no joke.  Silly
> perhaps, but just the
> kind of thing to amuse you when it‘s 4:00 am and you‘re
> staring at the
> endless white expanse, while trying to coax your morning
> constitional.
> Believe me, if the wind picks up, you‘ll want lipbalm
> everywhere.
> You‘ll understand this more after your first winter Ex.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Michael McDermott 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 1:37 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> > I don‘t get it.  Is that a canuck joke?
> >
> > mike
> >
> >
> >
> > --- dave  wrote:
> > > banjos are playing right now
> > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 12:50:07 -0700 (PDT)*
Joan,
LOL
mike
--- "Joan O. Arc"  wrote:
> Actually, Mike, if you were referring to the "banjos"
> thing as a "canuck 
> joke", it‘s a reference to the movie "Deliverance". Watch
> it and you‘ll get 
> it...
> 
> 
> 
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "dave" 
> Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> Date: Sat, 14 Oct 2000 18:41:40 -0700
> 
> Well it‘s sort of a canuck thing, but no joke.  Silly
> perhaps, but just the
> kind of thing to amuse you when it‘s 4:00 am and you‘re
> staring at the
> endless white expanse, while trying to coax your morning
> constitional.
> Believe me, if the wind picks up, you‘ll want lipbalm
> everywhere.
> You‘ll understand this more after your first winter Ex.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Michael McDermott 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 1:37 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> 
> 
>  > Dave,
>  > I don‘t get it.  Is that a canuck joke?
>  >
>  > mike
>  >
>  >
>  >
>  > --- dave  wrote:
>  > > banjos are playing right now
>  > >
>  > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
>  > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
>  > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
>  > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>  > > message body.
>  >
>  >
>  > __________________________________________________
>  > Do You Yahoo!?
>  > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
>  >
> --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
>  > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
>  > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>  > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public
> profile at 
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 12:51:17 -0700 (PDT)*
Rob,
LOL
Mike
--- Gow  wrote:
> Doubtless this is where the concept of "Chilling out with
> a glass of Glenfiddich" became so popular.  Must get this
> info into m wife‘s head....
> 
> John
>   ----- Original Message ----- 
>   From: Rob A. 
>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>   Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 11:51 PM
>   Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
>   Hey Mike, I know an Inuit who says he will sell his
> shares and give me a cut if I help out. I can get you a
> great deal if your interested.
>   RA
>     ----- Original Message ----- 
>     From: dave 
>     To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>     Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 8:25 PM
>     Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
>     I can vouch for them thar snow snakes. It‘s because
> of them that one
>     particular tribe of Inuit Eskimos make their
> fortune packaging and
>     exporting gourmet ice cubes, straight from the frozen
> north. These ice cubes
>     are quite the phenomenon. Seems these snakes, native
> to only northern Canada
>     not even in Alaska have these chisel like fangs,
> much larger and harder
>     than any other snake in the world. Apparently during
> their breeding season
>     the males who have the larger fangs try to impress
> the females by wiggling
>     right up to the edge of a glacier and chomp down on
> the edge. This action
>     produces a perfectly formed "Snow Snake Cube" which
> he then spits over the
>     edge. He gets so taken up with this activity that
> often he forgets all about
>     the poor female and just continues to chomp and spit.
> Far below appears
>     mountains of these unique ice cubes which are then
> collected, bagged and
>     marketed by these enterprising Inuit. It is said that
> during this courting
>     ritual the only time these snakes are ever seen the
> glacier‘s edge is
>     teeming with Snow Snakes. But that‘s just part of the
> story. These cubes are
>     ridiculously expensive at $!.00US dollar per cube.
> Why? When the male snake
>     makes his chomp, he secretes a liquid that permeates
> the cube. Asian
>     customers clamour for these cubes because....you
> guessed it, they are a
>     potent aphrodisiac in human males. Studies have
> concluded they will when
>     used to chill Glenffidch Scotch Whiskey cause an
> erection in the penis that
>     not only prolongs rigidity but also enlarges the
> penis by up to 20. Now for
>     the final staw...ever heard of Viagra? The Phizer
> Corp who manufactures this
>     potency pill discovered our famous Snow Snakes and
> there wondrous product
>     ten years ago.
> 
>     Dave Willard
> 
>     ----- Original Message -----
>     From: "Ian Edwards" 
>     To: 
>     Sent: Saturday, October 14, 2000 4:00 PM
>     Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
>     > Well, we really do have snow snakes. And that‘s
> just not some windy
>     > remark from me.
>     >
>     > Michael McDermott wrote:
>     > >
>     > > Ian,
>     > >
>     > > Tell him he should try moose nuggets...I hear
> they‘re
>     > > always in season.
>     > >
>     > > mike
>     > >
>     > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
>     > > > Don‘t eat yellow snow.
>     > > >
>     > > > Garett Hallman wrote:
>     > > > >
>     > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> suggestions
>     > > > concerning winter
>     > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any
> tips and
>     > > > suggestions I can
>     > > > > pass on?
>     > > > >
>     > > > >
>     > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
>     > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list,
> send a
>     > > > message
>     > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the
> account you
>     > > > wish
>     > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army"
> in the
>     > > > > message body.
>     > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
>     > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send
> a message
>     > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you wish
>     > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
>     > > > message body.
>     > >
>     > >
> __________________________________________________
>     > > Do You Yahoo!?
>     > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s
> FREE.
>     > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
>     > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
>     > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
>     > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you wish
>     > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
>     > > message body.
>     >
> --------------------------------------------------------
>     > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
>     > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
>     > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>     > message body.
>     >
> 
>    
> --------------------------------------------------------
>     NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
>     to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
>     to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>     message body.
> 
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 12:53:11 -0700 (PDT)*
Ian,
As of 1995, ten man tents -wood flooring are standard. 
I‘ve been out for five years.
Mike
--- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S.
> Army, in a joint
> winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa 1975,
> had wooden
> floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good
> authority from
> several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t
> talking about some
> "rear echelon" support units.
> 
> Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents. And
> of course, two
> layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather
> than canvas. I
> have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent.
> I‘ll bow to
> those more current for a better description. Keeping
> drinking/cooking
> water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per tent
> busy just about
> full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others may
> tell you about
> the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare such
> as making sure
> trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all
> unless no other
> alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc
> ski or snowshoe
> trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> 
> Michael McDermott wrote:
> > 
> > Ian,
> > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos
> in
> > between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and
> 2nd
> > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports
> facing
> > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have
> to
> > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from
> having
> > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> > effective.
> > 
> > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > 
> > mike
> > 
> > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in
> their
> > > arctic tents?
> > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some
> who
> > > had been,
> > > circa 1975.
> > >
> > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in
> Alaska,
> > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that
> counts...is
> > > the
> > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > mean.
> > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > >
> > > > mike
> > > >
> > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > evolutions.
> > > > > They should be able
> > > > > to help him also.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > Mike
> > > > >
> > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > >
> > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > suggestions
> > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any
> tips
> > > and
> > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > 
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 12:55:43 -0700 (PDT)*
Donald,
Is two months extended enough?
mike
--- Donald Schepens  wrote:
> If you were really out in the winter, over an extended
> period of time, YOU
> WOULD KNOW!
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: C.M. Crawford 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 1:02 AM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> 
> 
> > Dave I am not sure what you mean when you say keep 2
> sticks of lip balm. I
> > have been out doors in for extended periods of time in 
> -30 weather and
> > below ,and this is the first time I have heard of lip
> balm being
> assosiated
> > with a latrine.
> >
> >
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > Share information about yourself, create your own
> public profile at
> >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> >
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 12:57:56 -0700 (PDT)*
Dave,
Wood floors?  Heater units?  Not when I was in.
--- dave  wrote:
> Was that in a tactical phase of the Ex?  Perhaps it was
> the bivouac area,
> and not the area where tac ops were taking place.  I saw
> plenty of Canadian
> Mod tents with wood floors in my time in Pet.  It is the
> only way to go if
> you are just using them as residences, not tactical
> shelters.  Are we
> forgetting the heater units we used....holger neilson?  I
> even asked a MWO
> reg force airborne, about his arm chair, he told me any
> fool can be
> uncomfortable in the field if he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Ian Edwards 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 3:16 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
> > I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S.
> Army, in a joint
> > winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa
> 1975, had wooden
> > floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good
> authority from
> > several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t
> talking about some
> > "rear echelon" support units.
> >
> > Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents.
> And of course, two
> > layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather
> than canvas. I
> > have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent.
> I‘ll bow to
> > those more current for a better description. Keeping
> drinking/cooking
> > water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per
> tent busy just about
> > full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others
> may tell you about
> > the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare
> such as making sure
> > trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all
> unless no other
> > alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc
> ski or snowshoe
> > trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Ian,
> > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay
> ponchos in
> > > between layers of fallen pine branches for
> cushioning.
> > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten
> man
> > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and
> 2nd
> > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports
> facing
> > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not
> have to
> > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from
> having
> > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group. 
> Very
> > > effective.
> > >
> > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in
> their
> > > > arctic tents?
> > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from
> some who
> > > > had been,
> > > > circa 1975.
> > > >
> > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in
> Alaska,
> > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that
> counts...is
> > > > the
> > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > > mean.
> > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > > >
> > > > > mike
> > > > >
> > > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > suggestions
> > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent. 
> Any tips
> > > > and
> > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send
> a
> > > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> __________________________________________________
> > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s
> FREE.
> > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > >
> > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 16:10:54 -0600*
I really dunno, as I said, wasn‘t there myself. I just love teasing
chicahaco‘s or however Robert Service spelt it.
dave wrote:
> 
> Was that in a tactical phase of the Ex?  Perhaps it was the bivouac area,
> and not the area where tac ops were taking place.  I saw plenty of Canadian
> Mod tents with wood floors in my time in Pet.  It is the only way to go if
> you are just using them as residences, not tactical shelters.  Are we
> forgetting the heater units we used....holger neilson?  I even asked a MWO
> reg force airborne, about his arm chair, he told me any fool can be
> uncomfortable in the field if he wants.
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Ian Edwards 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 3:16 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> > I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S. Army, in a joint
> > winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa 1975, had wooden
> > floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good authority from
> > several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t talking about some
> > "rear echelon" support units.
> >
> > Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents. And of course, two
> > layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather than canvas. I
> > have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent. I‘ll bow to
> > those more current for a better description. Keeping drinking/cooking
> > water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per tent busy just about
> > full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others may tell you about
> > the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare such as making sure
> > trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all unless no other
> > alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc ski or snowshoe
> > trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Ian,
> > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
> > > between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
> > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
> > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
> > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
> > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> > > effective.
> > >
> > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> > > > arctic tents?
> > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> > > > had been,
> > > > circa 1975.
> > > >
> > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> > > > the
> > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > > mean.
> > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > > >
> > > > > mike
> > > > >
> > > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > suggestions
> > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > > > and
> > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 16:26:54 -0600*
Sorry John Poh, my real experiences were with the Militia as we were
called then, 1959 onwards, with attachments to 1PPCL1 and 2PPCLI in the
first half of the 60s. Total 12 years in what is today called the PRes
and another 8 with Cadet Instructor Cadre or its antecedents.
But regarding tents, I am quite sure now that I think of it that the 5
man arctic inner liner were made from parachute canopy.And yes, weapons
outside for the reason you mention would this have changed?. Quite an
chore getting snow to melt first by making it into ice. Once that
first ounce of so was melted it was easy to add snow to the liquid. Done
inside the tent IIRC.
All kidding aside, "snow snakes" do exist in flat terrain with a just a
little bit of wind. Most Canadians will, rightly, say "well, duh of
course".
John A. Poh" wrote:
> 
> Canadian Army teaching circa late ‘50‘s - 1960‘s was for weapons to be
> kept outside of tent to prevent sweating. Churchill and North didn‘t
> provide luxury of having trees to provide insulating layer for tent
> floor. Never encountered floored tents neither any heat after going to
> bed in arctic tent - too much nylon in tent, clothes and equipment. One
> has only to see once a panel of the inner liner go up in flames to have
> a great respect for flame of any kind inside the Tent, Arctic, Nylon, 5
> Man or 10 man, that is not watched constantly.
> 
> Nothing requires more mental preparation than the first visit to the
> outdoors for "The Big One" when it is minus 40 degrees. Hard to believe
> that only the hands and feet get cold when the behind is exposed to the
> great outdoors! Then again, the body protects its inner self first, and
> cuts down blood supply to extremities when necessary, thus the cold
> hands and feet.
> 
> Apart from snow snakes and snow worms  some of which look suspiciously
> like limp cooked spaghetti, another great no-no was to not eat a polar
> bears liver - far too rich in vitamins for human consumption.
> 
> For Ian: I believe we harken back to the same era 1953 - 1991. Ever been
> to Germany when Brigade was in Soest Area??
> 
> John
> 
> Michael McDermott wrote:
> 
> > Ian,
> > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
> > between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
> > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
> > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
> > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
> > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> > effective.
> >
> > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> >
> > mike
> >
> > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> > > arctic tents?
> > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> > > had been,
> > > circa 1975.
> > >
> > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> > > the
> > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > mean.
> > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > >
> > > > mike
> > > >
> > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > evolutions.
> > > > > They should be able
> > > > > to help him also.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > Mike
> > > > >
> > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > >
> > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > suggestions
> > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > > and
> > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 17:09:52 -0600*
And just which corner/end of the tent did you put the Coca Cola vending
machine? Hey, no doubt you had them no doubt wooden floors are used by
Canadians too but dispensing Molson‘s or Labatts for a toonie or two.
I just wonder how you pull pole and transport them to the next biv. by
sled? Seems like the logical step would be to bring in Atco trailers or
whatever you call them in the South. Next thing you know you‘ve got a
mining camp, not a biv area. 
Michael McDermott wrote:
> 
> Ian,
> 
> As of 1995, ten man tents -wood flooring are standard.
> I‘ve been out for five years.
> 
> Mike
> 
> --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S.
> > Army, in a joint
> > winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa 1975,
> > had wooden
> > floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good
> > authority from
> > several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t
> > talking about some
> > "rear echelon" support units.
> >
> > Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents. And
> > of course, two
> > layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather
> > than canvas. I
> > have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent.
> > I‘ll bow to
> > those more current for a better description. Keeping
> > drinking/cooking
> > water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per tent
> > busy just about
> > full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others may
> > tell you about
> > the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare such
> > as making sure
> > trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all
> > unless no other
> > alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc
> > ski or snowshoe
> > trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > >
> > > Ian,
> > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos
> > in
> > > between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and
> > 2nd
> > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports
> > facing
> > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have
> > to
> > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from
> > having
> > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> > > effective.
> > >
> > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in
> > their
> > > > arctic tents?
> > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some
> > who
> > > > had been,
> > > > circa 1975.
> > > >
> > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in
> > Alaska,
> > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that
> > counts...is
> > > > the
> > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > > mean.
> > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > > >
> > > > > mike
> > > > >
> > > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > suggestions
> > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any
> > tips
> > > > and
> > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> > you
> > > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> > the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > >
> > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 20:07:08 EDT*
well Donald I have been out in the winter for extended periods of time, but 
I still have never come back with a chapped jim-jam. It turns out that not 
everyone uses a second stick. After asking everyone in my unit that I could 
only find one guy that had ever heard of it and he had never actuly used it. 
I understand how it could be helpfull now , But I still have have a hard 
time figuring out how you guys get that thing chapped, unless you leave it 
flopping in the wind . Try keeping it dry and out of the wind. using another 
sock will help with the moisture but a pair of fleece pants will do the 
same.
I will take a second stick in the feild from now on, but I think that the 
only time I will use it is when the first one runs out.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 20:02:55 -0400*
These titbits are the reason I joined this newsgroup Dave. Anyone 
wishing to share accounts of experiences should know that there are 
others in this group who will enjoy reading any anecdotes you are 
willing to share. Especially any involving the Americans taking a 
helping hand from lil‘ ol‘ us.
RobA
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: dave
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 1:05 PM
  Subject: Winter Warfare
  This exchange has congered up some old memories. I recall my battalion 
1st
  Black Watch being the first to be assigned to the new northwest flank
  formation of Nato, namely ACE FORCE1965. Although Nato wanted a ski
  battalion we could only provide 1 ski company and had the rest of the 
unit
  on snowshoes. We trained extensively in winter ops and had it down to 
a fine
  art. One of the biggest considerations was getting the discipline of 
tent
  group routine down pat and maintaining it, a crucial aspect of 
fighting and
  surviving in the hostile environment. As far tents were concerned, we 
were
  equipped with both 5 man and 10 man arctic tents. These were of 
composite
  constuction with a nylon content, not just standard canvas. They were 
of
  course a two piece type with the inner providing a air space type 
insulation
  being pure white to radiate light. There were usually two 5 man tent 
groups
  per section although I remember many times when we accomodated many 
more
  than 5. The ten man tent was usually a luxury reseved for Platoon or 
Coy HQ
  or the CQ.
  Quick Story
  Upon deployment to Norway some 400 miles above the arctic circle, 
Canadians
  ruled. Our equipment, although not in the least attractive proved to 
be the
  best of all the contingents present. There was an Austrian field 
hospital
  which attended casualties of the nations. It is interesting to note 
that
  frostbite was the most common situation they had to deal with except 
of
  course for us, in our case it was burns from our coleman stoves and 
lamps.
  We took in Americans sent up from Germany that damn near froze to 
death
  before they would accept our help. Also, having troops on snowshoes 
proved
  out be a boon. We could go places and do things the others couldn‘t
  including the famous Sousa Alpini from Italy.
  Dave Willard
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
These titbits are the reason I joined this 
newsgroup Dave.
Anyone wishing to share accounts of experiences should know that there 
are
others in this group who will enjoyreading any anecdotes you are 
willing
to share. Especially any involving theAmericans taking a helping 
hand from
lil‘ ol‘ us.
RobA
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  dave

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 
1:05
  PM
  Subject: Winter Warfare
  This exchange has congered up some old memories. I 
recall my
  battalion 1stBlack Watch being the first to be assigned to the 
new
  northwest flankformation of Nato, namely ACE FORCE1965. Although 
Nato
  wanted a skibattalion we could only provide 1 ski company and had 
the rest
  of the uniton snowshoes. We trained extensively in winter ops and 
had it
  down to a fineart. One of the biggest considerations was getting 
the
  discipline of tentgroup routine down pat and maintaining it, a 
crucial
  aspect of fighting andsurviving in the hostile environment. As far 
tents
  were concerned, we wereequipped with both 5 man and 10 man arctic 
tents.
  These were of compositeconstuction with a nylon content, not just 
standard
  canvas. They were ofcourse a two piece type with the inner 
providing a air
  space type insulationbeing pure white to radiate light. There were 
usually
  two 5 man tent groupsper section although I remember many times 
when we
  accomodated many morethan 5. The ten man tent was usually a luxury 
reseved
  for Platoon or Coy HQor the CQ.Quick StoryUpon deployment 
to
  Norway some 400 miles above the arctic circle, Canadiansruled. Our 
  equipment, although not in the least attractive proved to be 
thebest of
  all the contingents present. There was an Austrian field 
hospitalwhich
  attended casualties of the nations. It is interesting to note
  thatfrostbite was the most common situation they had to deal with 
except
  ofcourse for us, in our case it was burns from our coleman stoves 
and
  lamps.We took in Americans sent up from Germany that damn near 
froze to
  deathbefore they would accept our help. Also, having troops on 
snowshoes
  provedout be a boon. We could go places and do things the others
  couldn‘tincluding the famous Sousa Alpini from Italy.Dave

Willard--------------------------------------------------------NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in 
  themessage body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 17:29:23 -0700*
I must say - I spent a lot of time on winter ex‘s, and also in the boondocks
as a civvy.. never heard of the "second stick" concept.
Ubique
Mac
"And the day came when the risk it took to remain tight inside the bud was
more painful than the risk it took to blossom."
-- Anais Nin
----- Original Message -----
From: "C.M. Crawford" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 5:07 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
>
> well Donald I have been out in the winter for extended periods of time,
but
> I still have never come back with a chapped jim-jam. It turns out that not
> everyone uses a second stick. After asking everyone in my unit that I
could
> only find one guy that had ever heard of it and he had never actuly used
it.
> I understand how it could be helpfull now , But I still have have a hard
> time figuring out how you guys get that thing chapped, unless you leave it
> flopping in the wind . Try keeping it dry and out of the wind. using
another
> sock will help with the moisture but a pair of fleece pants will do the
> same.
>
> I will take a second stick in the feild from now on, but I think that the
> only time I will use it is when the first one runs out.
>
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 20:31:54 EDT*
The best way to keep warm in the winter is to dress in layers and stay dry, 
everyone know this. What people dont realize is that you cant have 6 layers 
on and expect to be warm. the idea is to keep air pockets for insulation. I 
use a thin synthetic long jon as my first layer, then fleec plants and a 
jaket, then gortex. same goes for my socks and gloves.  If you dont have 
issued gortex some guys will just wear their own and cover it up with wind 
pants and a jaket shell. by reducing the nuber of layers you increasse the 
air space.  and  flecce or synthetic liner for your sleeping bag work really 
well  just remember to take off as many layers as is tacticaly possible 
befor going to ground.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 20:57:28 -0400*
Note that as we have "acid rain" we now have "acid snow" the US midwest
fallout is the western Arctic and Alaska this i not good stufffor your
system, even in small quantities...see Discovery Channel reports recently on
the health hazards involved.  You have to pack in your water nowadays.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 6:26 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> Sorry John Poh, my real experiences were with the Militia as we were
> called then, 1959 onwards, with attachments to 1PPCL1 and 2PPCLI in the
> first half of the 60s. Total 12 years in what is today called the PRes
> and another 8 with Cadet Instructor Cadre or its antecedents.
>
> But regarding tents, I am quite sure now that I think of it that the 5
> man arctic inner liner were made from parachute canopy.And yes, weapons
> outside for the reason you mention would this have changed?. Quite an
> chore getting snow to melt first by making it into ice. Once that
> first ounce of so was melted it was easy to add snow to the liquid. Done
> inside the tent IIRC.
>
> All kidding aside, "snow snakes" do exist in flat terrain with a just a
> little bit of wind. Most Canadians will, rightly, say "well, duh of
> course".
>
> John A. Poh" wrote:
> >
> > Canadian Army teaching circa late ‘50‘s - 1960‘s was for weapons to be
> > kept outside of tent to prevent sweating. Churchill and North didn‘t
> > provide luxury of having trees to provide insulating layer for tent
> > floor. Never encountered floored tents neither any heat after going to
> > bed in arctic tent - too much nylon in tent, clothes and equipment. One
> > has only to see once a panel of the inner liner go up in flames to have
> > a great respect for flame of any kind inside the Tent, Arctic, Nylon, 5
> > Man or 10 man, that is not watched constantly.
> >
> > Nothing requires more mental preparation than the first visit to the
> > outdoors for "The Big One" when it is minus 40 degrees. Hard to believe
> > that only the hands and feet get cold when the behind is exposed to the
> > great outdoors! Then again, the body protects its inner self first, and
> > cuts down blood supply to extremities when necessary, thus the cold
> > hands and feet.
> >
> > Apart from snow snakes and snow worms  some of which look suspiciously
> > like limp cooked spaghetti, another great no-no was to not eat a polar
> > bears liver - far too rich in vitamins for human consumption.
> >
> > For Ian: I believe we harken back to the same era 1953 - 1991. Ever been
> > to Germany when Brigade was in Soest Area??
> >
> > John
> >
> > Michael McDermott wrote:
> >
> > > Ian,
> > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay ponchos in
> > > between layers of fallen pine branches for cushioning.
> > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten man
> > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and 2nd
> > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports facing
> > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not have to
> > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from having
> > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.  Very
> > > effective.
> > >
> > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > >
> > > mike
> > >
> > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in their
> > > > arctic tents?
> > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from some who
> > > > had been,
> > > > circa 1975.
> > > >
> > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in Alaska,
> > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that counts...is
> > > > the
> > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > > mean.
> > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > > >
> > > > > mike
> > > > >
> > > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > suggestions
> > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.  Any tips
> > > > and
> > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 21:03:23 -0400*
Sleep in short underwear keep ll other clothing, wexcept your mukluks, in
between your outer and inner sleeping bag, so they won‘t be frozen when you
get up and try to put them on.
Anything you wear to sleep will be so damp with sweat as to be useless for
insulation.  Get dressed in your bag.
Last man on stove watch makes coffee foreveryone, ready when reveille hits.
Plan on cooking in a pressure cooker, and eat it while its hot!  No use for
plates, you‘ll freeze your ood, and it will literally take more calories to
have your body process it than the food itself gives you.
Liquor is an absolute non-starter in winter camp it will go to the ambient
temperatureand can literally freeze your insides.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "C.M. Crawford" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 8:31 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> The best way to keep warm in the winter is to dress in layers and stay
dry,
> everyone know this. What people dont realize is that you cant have 6
layers
> on and expect to be warm. the idea is to keep air pockets for insulation.
I
> use a thin synthetic long jon as my first layer, then fleec plants and a
> jaket, then gortex. same goes for my socks and gloves.  If you dont have
> issued gortex some guys will just wear their own and cover it up with wind
> pants and a jaket shell. by reducing the nuber of layers you increasse the
> air space.  and  flecce or synthetic liner for your sleeping bag work
really
> well  just remember to take off as many layers as is tacticaly possible
> befor going to ground.
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 18:43:35 -0700*
>What people dont realize is that you cant have 6 layers
on and expect to be warm.
Hm.  No wonder the 6 rubber body suits didn‘t work last winter....
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 22:43:10 -0600*
then you know, and I quote someone else‘s messages, "at 4 in the morning and
40 below, when everything is hanging out during your constitutional, you may
want lip balm everywhere".
----- Original Message -----
From: Michael McDermott 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 1:55 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> Donald,
> Is two months extended enough?
>
> mike
>
>
> --- Donald Schepens  wrote:
> > If you were really out in the winter, over an extended
> > period of time, YOU
> > WOULD KNOW!
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: C.M. Crawford 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 1:02 AM
> > Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> >
> >
> > > Dave I am not sure what you mean when you say keep 2
> > sticks of lip balm. I
> > > have been out doors in for extended periods of time in
> > -30 weather and
> > > below ,and this is the first time I have heard of lip
> > balm being
> > assosiated
> > > with a latrine.
> > >
> > >
> >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > Share information about yourself, create your own
> > public profile at
> > >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> > >
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 22:44:13 -0600*
the problem of course isn‘t the 2nd stick, its keeping track of  which one
is which.
----- Original Message -----
From: C.M. Crawford 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 6:07 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
>
> well Donald I have been out in the winter for extended periods of time,
but
> I still have never come back with a chapped jim-jam. It turns out that not
> everyone uses a second stick. After asking everyone in my unit that I
could
> only find one guy that had ever heard of it and he had never actuly used
it.
> I understand how it could be helpfull now , But I still have have a hard
> time figuring out how you guys get that thing chapped, unless you leave it
> flopping in the wind . Try keeping it dry and out of the wind. using
another
> sock will help with the moisture but a pair of fleece pants will do the
> same.
>
> I will take a second stick in the feild from now on, but I think that the
> only time I will use it is when the first one runs out.
>
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 23:30:04 -0700 (PDT)*
Ian,
In the early-90‘s we started using light tracked-vehicles
to transport our sleds from one location to another.  We
ususally didn‘t pull our sleds very far a few kilos or, as
we call them, "klicks" and then we‘d set up our ten man
tents.  The sleds contained the tent heavy oiled canvas,
very flammable, poles we either had too much or not
enough, in which case we improvised, and a Yukon stove
that devoured the fuel.  Since every squad had a ten man
tent, the vehicles usually carried the three sleds and we
either walked, snowshoed, skied, or jumped in.  No wood
floors, no Coke machines the US doesn‘t allow alcohol in
the field, and no fun either.
MIke
--- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> And just which corner/end of the tent did you put the
> Coca Cola vending
> machine? Hey, no doubt you had them no doubt wooden
> floors are used by
> Canadians too but dispensing Molson‘s or Labatts for a
> toonie or two.
> I just wonder how you pull pole and transport them to the
> next biv. by
> sled? Seems like the logical step would be to bring in
> Atco trailers or
> whatever you call them in the South. Next thing you know
> you‘ve got a
> mining camp, not a biv area. 
> 
> Michael McDermott wrote:
> > 
> > Ian,
> > 
> > As of 1995, ten man tents -wood flooring are standard.
> > I‘ve been out for five years.
> > 
> > Mike
> > 
> > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The
> U.S.
> > > Army, in a joint
> > > winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa
> 1975,
> > > had wooden
> > > floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good
> > > authority from
> > > several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t
> > > talking about some
> > > "rear echelon" support units.
> > >
> > > Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents.
> And
> > > of course, two
> > > layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather
> > > than canvas. I
> > > have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic
> tent.
> > > I‘ll bow to
> > > those more current for a better description. Keeping
> > > drinking/cooking
> > > water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per
> tent
> > > busy just about
> > > full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others
> may
> > > tell you about
> > > the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare
> such
> > > as making sure
> > > trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all
> > > unless no other
> > > alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a
> xc
> > > ski or snowshoe
> > > trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> > >
> > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Ian,
> > > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay
> ponchos
> > > in
> > > > between layers of fallen pine branches for
> cushioning.
> > > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten
> man
> > > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st
> and
> > > 2nd
> > > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports
> > > facing
> > > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not
> have
> > > to
> > > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze
> from
> > > having
> > > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group. 
> Very
> > > > effective.
> > > >
> > > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > > >
> > > > mike
> > > >
> > > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in
> > > their
> > > > > arctic tents?
> > > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from
> some
> > > who
> > > > > had been,
> > > > > circa 1975.
> > > > >
> > > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in
> > > Alaska,
> > > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that
> > > counts...is
> > > > > the
> > > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what
> I
> > > > > mean.
> > > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --- Mike Oleary 
> wrote:
> > > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Mike
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > > suggestions
> > > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent. 
> Any
> > > tips
> > > > > and
> > > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list,
> send a
> > > > > message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the
> account
> > > you
> > > > > wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army"
> in
> > > the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> __________________________________________________
> > > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s
> FREE.
> > > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send
> a
> > > > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > 
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 23:31:48 -0700 (PDT)*
CM,
I‘m a firm believer in the sock.
mike
--- "C.M. Crawford"  wrote:
> 
> well Donald I have been out in the winter for extended
> periods of time, but 
> I still have never come back with a chapped jim-jam. It
> turns out that not 
> everyone uses a second stick. After asking everyone in my
> unit that I could 
> only find one guy that had ever heard of it and he had
> never actuly used it. 
> I understand how it could be helpfull now , But I still
> have have a hard 
> time figuring out how you guys get that thing chapped,
> unless you leave it 
> flopping in the wind . Try keeping it dry and out of the
> wind. using another 
> sock will help with the moisture but a pair of fleece
> pants will do the 
> same.
> 
> I will take a second stick in the feild from now on, but
> I think that the 
> only time I will use it is when the first one runs out.
> 
> 
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public
> profile at 
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 16 Oct 2000 23:32:39 -0700 (PDT)*
CM,
I‘m a firm believer in the sock.
mike
--- "C.M. Crawford"  wrote:
> 
> well Donald I have been out in the winter for extended
> periods of time, but 
> I still have never come back with a chapped jim-jam. It
> turns out that not 
> everyone uses a second stick. After asking everyone in my
> unit that I could 
> only find one guy that had ever heard of it and he had
> never actuly used it. 
> I understand how it could be helpfull now , But I still
> have have a hard 
> time figuring out how you guys get that thing chapped,
> unless you leave it 
> flopping in the wind . Try keeping it dry and out of the
> wind. using another 
> sock will help with the moisture but a pair of fleece
> pants will do the 
> same.
> 
> I will take a second stick in the feild from now on, but
> I think that the 
> only time I will use it is when the first one runs out.
> 
> 
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public
> profile at 
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 18:11:04 -0700*
Okay, its not for the "Jim jam".  try the other side.  Maybe its just a
by-product of  Canadian ration packs.  Deady chef, and tragic pantry
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 23:19:10 -0700 (PDT)*
Rob,
I‘m also willing to hear any anecdotes regarding Canadians
helping out the US troops me and my old squadmates like a
few laughs.
Mike
--- "Rob A."  wrote:
> These titbits are the reason I joined this newsgroup
> Dave. Anyone wishing to share accounts of experiences
> should know that there are others in this group who will
> enjoy reading any anecdotes you are willing to share.
> Especially any involving the Americans taking a helping
> hand from lil‘ ol‘ us.
> RobA
>   ----- Original Message ----- 
>   From: dave 
>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>   Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 1:05 PM
>   Subject: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
>   This exchange has congered up some old memories. I
> recall my battalion 1st
>   Black Watch being the first to be assigned to the new
> northwest flank
>   formation of Nato, namely ACE FORCE1965. Although
> Nato wanted a ski
>   battalion we could only provide 1 ski company and had
> the rest of the unit
>   on snowshoes. We trained extensively in winter ops and
> had it down to a fine
>   art. One of the biggest considerations was getting the
> discipline of tent
>   group routine down pat and maintaining it, a crucial
> aspect of fighting and
>   surviving in the hostile environment. As far tents were
> concerned, we were
>   equipped with both 5 man and 10 man arctic tents. These
> were of composite
>   constuction with a nylon content, not just standard
> canvas. They were of
>   course a two piece type with the inner providing a air
> space type insulation
>   being pure white to radiate light. There were usually
> two 5 man tent groups
>   per section although I remember many times when we
> accomodated many more
>   than 5. The ten man tent was usually a luxury reseved
> for Platoon or Coy HQ
>   or the CQ.
>   Quick Story
>   Upon deployment to Norway some 400 miles above the
> arctic circle, Canadians
>   ruled. Our equipment, although not in the least
> attractive proved to be the
>   best of all the contingents present. There was an
> Austrian field hospital
>   which attended casualties of the nations. It is
> interesting to note that
>   frostbite was the most common situation they had to
> deal with except of
>   course for us, in our case it was burns from our
> coleman stoves and lamps.
>   We took in Americans sent up from Germany that damn
> near froze to death
>   before they would accept our help. Also, having troops
> on snowshoes proved
>   out be a boon. We could go places and do things the
> others couldn‘t
>   including the famous Sousa Alpini from Italy.
> 
>   Dave Willard
> 
>  
> --------------------------------------------------------
>   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
>   to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
>   to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>   message body.
> 
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 23:22:22 -0700 (PDT)*
Are Rubber body suits standard issue?
mike
--- Bradley Sallows  wrote:
> 
> 
> >What people dont realize is that you cant have 6 layers
> on and expect to be warm.
> 
> Hm.  No wonder the 6 rubber body suits didn‘t work last
> winter....
> 
> Brad Sallows
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 23:22:23 -0700 (PDT)*
Are Rubber body suits standard issue?
mike
--- Bradley Sallows  wrote:
> 
> 
> >What people dont realize is that you cant have 6 layers
> on and expect to be warm.
> 
> Hm.  No wonder the 6 rubber body suits didn‘t work last
> winter....
> 
> Brad Sallows
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Tue, 17 Oct 2000 23:24:54 -0700 (PDT)*
Donald,
Like I‘ve said before...I‘ll never wear lip-balm on the
Jim-Jam
Mike
--- Donald Schepens  wrote:
> then you know, and I quote someone else‘s messages, "at 4
> in the morning and
> 40 below, when everything is hanging out during your
> constitutional, you may
> want lip balm everywhere".
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Michael McDermott 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 1:55 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> 
> 
> > Donald,
> > Is two months extended enough?
> >
> > mike
> >
> >
> > --- Donald Schepens  wrote:
> > > If you were really out in the winter, over an
> extended
> > > period of time, YOU
> > > WOULD KNOW!
> > >
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: C.M. Crawford 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Friday, October 13, 2000 1:02 AM
> > > Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> > >
> > >
> > > > Dave I am not sure what you mean when you say keep
> 2
> > > sticks of lip balm. I
> > > > have been out doors in for extended periods of time
> in
> > > -30 weather and
> > > > below ,and this is the first time I have heard of
> lip
> > > balm being
> > > assosiated
> > > > with a latrine.
> > > >
> > > >
> > >
> >
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > > >
> > > > Share information about yourself, create your own
> > > public profile at
> > > >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> > > >
> > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 10:10:27 -0400*
Throughout my time in the army 1 RHC, 2RCR, 3CDO, 1 RCR "Winter Warfare"
was the in-vogue thing. From exercise "New Viking" training to Norway and
other arctic deployments I spent much time living in these 5 and 10 man
arctic tents. We never throughout all of this ever used wooden floors. It
was always pine boughs and ponchos. On some extended bivvie type situations
occasionally the CQ would carry some cocomatting but that was a real luxury.
I have seen wooden floors used extensively in situations where we used the
standard old bell tents but that was never a winter op. Up until very
recently summer cadet encampments have been using wooden floors. I noticed
at Connaught Ranges just outside Ottawa here they have just replaced with
wooden floors with permanent concrete pads.
Dave Willard
----- Original Message -----
From: "Michael McDermott" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 3:57 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> Dave,
>
> Wood floors?  Heater units?  Not when I was in.
>
>
>
> --- dave  wrote:
> > Was that in a tactical phase of the Ex?  Perhaps it was
> > the bivouac area,
> > and not the area where tac ops were taking place.  I saw
> > plenty of Canadian
> > Mod tents with wood floors in my time in Pet.  It is the
> > only way to go if
> > you are just using them as residences, not tactical
> > shelters.  Are we
> > forgetting the heater units we used....holger neilson?  I
> > even asked a MWO
> > reg force airborne, about his arm chair, he told me any
> > fool can be
> > uncomfortable in the field if he wants.
> >
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Ian Edwards 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 3:16 PM
> > Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> >
> >
> > > I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The U.S.
> > Army, in a joint
> > > winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa
> > 1975, had wooden
> > > floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on good
> > authority from
> > > several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t
> > talking about some
> > > "rear echelon" support units.
> > >
> > > Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic tents.
> > And of course, two
> > > layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot rather
> > than canvas. I
> > > have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic tent.
> > I‘ll bow to
> > > those more current for a better description. Keeping
> > drinking/cooking
> > > water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per
> > tent busy just about
> > > full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved. Others
> > may tell you about
> > > the extra discipline et al needed for winter warfare
> > such as making sure
> > > trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all
> > unless no other
> > > alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having a xc
> > ski or snowshoe
> > > trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> > >
> > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > >
> > > > Ian,
> > > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay
> > ponchos in
> > > > between layers of fallen pine branches for
> > cushioning.
> > > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons, ten
> > man
> > > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st and
> > 2nd
> > > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection ports
> > facing
> > > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not
> > have to
> > > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze from
> > having
> > > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.
> > Very
> > > > effective.
> > > >
> > > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until ‘95.
> > > >
> > > > mike
> > > >
> > > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors in
> > their
> > > > > arctic tents?
> > > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand from
> > some who
> > > > > had been,
> > > > > circa 1975.
> > > > >
> > > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit in
> > Alaska,
> > > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that
> > counts...is
> > > > > the
> > > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know what I
> > > > > mean.
> > > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also helps...:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --- Mike Oleary  wrote:
> > > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Mike
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman 
> > > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > > suggestions
> > > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.
> > Any tips
> > > > > and
> > > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send
> > a
> > > > > message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> > you
> > > > > wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> > the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > __________________________________________________
> > > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s
> > FREE.
> > > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> > you
> > > > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> > the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > __________________________________________________
> > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
> __________________________________________________
> Do You Yahoo!?
> Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Wed, 18 Oct 2000 14:48:59 -0400*
Mike, I‘ll handle that comment with a very appropriate Canadian 
response.
Take off, eh!!!
RobA
can you believe there is no "eh" in my spell check
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Michael McDermott
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 2:19 AM
  Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  Rob,
  I‘m also willing to hear any anecdotes regarding Canadians
  helping out the US troops me and my old squadmates like a
  few laughs.
  Mike
  --- "Rob A."  wrote:
  > These titbits are the reason I joined this newsgroup
  > Dave. Anyone wishing to share accounts of experiences
  > should know that there are others in this group who will
  > enjoy reading any anecdotes you are willing to share.
  > Especially any involving the Americans taking a helping
  > hand from lil‘ ol‘ us.
  > RobA
  >   ----- Original Message -----
  >   From: dave
  >   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  >   Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 1:05 PM
  >   Subject: Winter Warfare
  >
  >
  >   This exchange has congered up some old memories. I
  > recall my battalion 1st
  >   Black Watch being the first to be assigned to the new
  > northwest flank
  >   formation of Nato, namely ACE FORCE1965. Although
  > Nato wanted a ski
  >   battalion we could only provide 1 ski company and had
  > the rest of the unit
  >   on snowshoes. We trained extensively in winter ops and
  > had it down to a fine
  >   art. One of the biggest considerations was getting the
  > discipline of tent
  >   group routine down pat and maintaining it, a crucial
  > aspect of fighting and
  >   surviving in the hostile environment. As far tents were
  > concerned, we were
  >   equipped with both 5 man and 10 man arctic tents. These
  > were of composite
  >   constuction with a nylon content, not just standard
  > canvas. They were of
  >   course a two piece type with the inner providing a air
  > space type insulation
  >   being pure white to radiate light. There were usually
  > two 5 man tent groups
  >   per section although I remember many times when we
  > accomodated many more
  >   than 5. The ten man tent was usually a luxury reseved
  > for Platoon or Coy HQ
  >   or the CQ.
  >   Quick Story
  >   Upon deployment to Norway some 400 miles above the
  > arctic circle, Canadians
  >   ruled. Our equipment, although not in the least
  > attractive proved to be the
  >   best of all the contingents present. There was an
  > Austrian field hospital
  >   which attended casualties of the nations. It is
  > interesting to note that
  >   frostbite was the most common situation they had to
  > deal with except of
  >   course for us, in our case it was burns from our
  > coleman stoves and lamps.
  >   We took in Americans sent up from Germany that damn
  > near froze to death
  >   before they would accept our help. Also, having troops
  > on snowshoes proved
  >   out be a boon. We could go places and do things the
  > others couldn‘t
  >   including the famous Sousa Alpini from Italy.
  >
  >   Dave Willard
  >
  > 
  > --------------------------------------------------------
  >   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
  > message
  >   to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
  > wish
  >   to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  >   message body.
  >
  >
  __________________________________________________
  Do You Yahoo!?
  Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
   http://im.yahoo.com/ 
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Mike, I‘ll handle that comment with a very 
appropriate
Canadian response.
Take off, eh!!!
RobA
can you believe there is no "eh" in my spell 
check
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Michael
  McDermott 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 
2000 2:19
  AM
  Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare
  Rob,I‘m also willing to hear any anecdotes 
regarding
  Canadianshelping out the US troops me and my old squadmates like 
afew
  laughs.Mike--- "Rob A." ltcarversbench@csolve.netgt
  wrote:gt These titbits are the reason I joined this 
newsgroupgt
  Dave. Anyone wishing to share accounts of experiencesgt should 
know that
  there are others in this group who willgt enjoy reading any 
anecdotes
  you are willing to share.gt Especially any involving the 
Americans
  taking a helpinggt hand from lil‘ ol‘ us.gt
  RobAgt ----- Original Message ----- 
gt
  From: dave gt To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  gt Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 1:05
  PMgt Subject: Winter Warfaregt gt
  gt This exchange has congered up some old memories.
  Igt recall my battalion 1stgt Black Watch 
being the
  first to be assigned to the newgt northwest 
flankgt
  formation of Nato, namely ACE FORCE1965. Althoughgt Nato 
wanted a
  skigt battalion we could only provide 1 ski company 
and
  hadgt the rest of the unitgt on snowshoes. We 
trained
  extensively in winter ops andgt had it down to a
  finegt art. One of the biggest considerations was 
getting
  thegt discipline of tentgt group routine down 
pat and
  maintaining it, a crucialgt aspect of fighting 
andgt
  surviving in the hostile environment. As far tents weregt 
concerned, we
  weregt equipped with both 5 man and 10 man arctic 
tents.
  Thesegt were of compositegt constuction with a 
nylon
  content, not just standardgt canvas. They were 
ofgt
  course a two piece type with the inner providing a airgt space 
type
  insulationgt being pure white to radiate light. 
There were
  usuallygt two 5 man tent groupsgt per section 
although
  I remember many times when wegt accomodated many
  moregt than 5. The ten man tent was usually a luxury 
  resevedgt for Platoon or Coy HQgt or the
  CQ.gt Quick Storygt Upon 
deployment to
  Norway some 400 miles above thegt arctic circle,
  Canadiansgt ruled. Our equipment, although not in 
the
  leastgt attractive proved to be thegt best of 
all the
  contingents present. There was angt Austrian field
  hospitalgt which attended casualties of the nations. 
It
  isgt interesting to note thatgt frostbite was 
the most
  common situation they had togt deal with except 
ofgt
  course for us, in our case it was burns from ourgt coleman 
stoves and
  lamps.gt We took in Americans sent up from Germany 
that
  damngt near froze to deathgt before they would 
accept
  our help. Also, having troopsgt on snowshoes 
provedgt
  out be a boon. We could go places and do things thegt others
  couldn‘tgt including the famous Sousa Alpini from
  Italy.gt gt Dave Willardgt 
gt
  gt

--------------------------------------------------------gtnb
sp
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send agt
  messagegt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account yougt wishgt to remove, with the 
line
  "unsubscribe army" in thegt message body.gt 
gt
  __________________________________________________Do 
You
  Yahoo!?Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf! It‘s 
FREE.http://im.yahoo.com/---------------
-----------------------------------------NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in 
  themessage body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Thu, 19 Oct 2000 23:42:06 -0700 (PDT)*
Damn Right!!!
MIke
--- Donald Schepens  wrote:
> the problem of course isn‘t the 2nd stick, its keeping
> track of  which one
> is which.
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: C.M. Crawford 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 6:07 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare lip balm ?
> 
> 
> >
> > well Donald I have been out in the winter for extended
> periods of time,
> but
> > I still have never come back with a chapped jim-jam. It
> turns out that not
> > everyone uses a second stick. After asking everyone in
> my unit that I
> could
> > only find one guy that had ever heard of it and he had
> never actuly used
> it.
> > I understand how it could be helpfull now , But I still
> have have a hard
> > time figuring out how you guys get that thing chapped,
> unless you leave it
> > flopping in the wind . Try keeping it dry and out of
> the wind. using
> another
> > sock will help with the moisture but a pair of fleece
> pants will do the
> > same.
> >
> > I will take a second stick in the feild from now on,
> but I think that the
> > only time I will use it is when the first one runs out.
> >
> >
> >
>
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > Share information about yourself, create your own
> public profile at
> >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> >
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Thu, 19 Oct 2000 23:49:38 -0700 (PDT)*
Dave,
The US Army though it might seem hard to believe doesn‘t
really give a rat‘s ***  about the health and welfare of
it‘s enlisted men and women.  Wood floors?  Concrete pads? 
I‘d like to see it!
Mike
--- dave  wrote:
> Throughout my time in the army 1 RHC, 2RCR, 3CDO, 1 RCR
> "Winter Warfare"
> was the in-vogue thing. From exercise "New Viking"
> training to Norway and
> other arctic deployments I spent much time living in
> these 5 and 10 man
> arctic tents. We never throughout all of this ever used
> wooden floors. It
> was always pine boughs and ponchos. On some extended
> bivvie type situations
> occasionally the CQ would carry some cocomatting but that
> was a real luxury.
> I have seen wooden floors used extensively in situations
> where we used the
> standard old bell tents but that was never a winter op.
> Up until very
> recently summer cadet encampments have been using wooden
> floors. I noticed
> at Connaught Ranges just outside Ottawa here they have
> just replaced with
> wooden floors with permanent concrete pads.
> 
> Dave Willard
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Michael McDermott" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 3:57 PM
> Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
> > Dave,
> >
> > Wood floors?  Heater units?  Not when I was in.
> >
> >
> >
> > --- dave  wrote:
> > > Was that in a tactical phase of the Ex?  Perhaps it
> was
> > > the bivouac area,
> > > and not the area where tac ops were taking place.  I
> saw
> > > plenty of Canadian
> > > Mod tents with wood floors in my time in Pet.  It is
> the
> > > only way to go if
> > > you are just using them as residences, not tactical
> > > shelters.  Are we
> > > forgetting the heater units we used....holger
> neilson?  I
> > > even asked a MWO
> > > reg force airborne, about his arm chair, he told me
> any
> > > fool can be
> > > uncomfortable in the field if he wants.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: Ian Edwards 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Sunday, October 15, 2000 3:16 PM
> > > Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> > >
> > >
> > > > I wasn‘t kidding about wooden floors in tents. The
> U.S.
> > > Army, in a joint
> > > > winter exercise with the Canadians in Alaska circa
> > > 1975, had wooden
> > > > floors in their tents. Fat Siddy!! I had that on
> good
> > > authority from
> > > > several who saw it first hand. And no, they weren‘t
> > > talking about some
> > > > "rear echelon" support units.
> > > >
> > > > Up here, I believe it‘s still five man arctic
> tents.
> > > And of course, two
> > > > layers, but the inner made of nylon or whatnot
> rather
> > > than canvas. I
> > > > have trouble imagining inner canvas for an arctic
> tent.
> > > I‘ll bow to
> > > > those more current for a better description.
> Keeping
> > > drinking/cooking
> > > > water from freezing seemed to have kept one man per
> > > tent busy just about
> > > > full time IIRC, perhaps things have improved.
> Others
> > > may tell you about
> > > > the extra discipline et al needed for winter
> warfare
> > > such as making sure
> > > > trails in the snow are concealed or not made at all
> > > unless no other
> > > > alternative. "Dead" giveaway, from the air, having
> a xc
> > > ski or snowshoe
> > > > trail lead right to your tent or other such cache.
> > > >
> > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > Ian,
> > > > > We actually erected our tents 10 Man and lay
> > > ponchos in
> > > > > between layers of fallen pine branches for
> > > cushioning.
> > > > > Quite comfortable.  In regards to our weapons,
> ten
> > > man
> > > > > tents had two layers of canvas between that 1st
> and
> > > 2nd
> > > > > layer we‘d lay our weapons with the ejection
> ports
> > > facing
> > > > > up.  This way, we could get our tents HOT and not
> > > have to
> > > > > worry about having our weapons sweat and freeze
> from
> > > having
> > > > > a thin layer of water in the bolt carrier group.
> > > Very
> > > > > effective.
> > > > >
> > > > > I was a leg from Feb 92-94, and airborne until
> ‘95.
> > > > >
> > > > > mike
> > > > >
> > > > > --- Ian Edwards  wrote:
> > > > > > Were you with them when they had wooden floors
> in
> > > their
> > > > > > arctic tents?
> > > > > > Wasn‘t there myself, but heard it firsthand
> from
> > > some who
> > > > > > had been,
> > > > > > circa 1975.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Michael McDermott wrote:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > Having served with an American Airborne unit
> in
> > > Alaska,
> > > > > > > USA, I can only say that the only sock that
> > > counts...is
> > > > > > the
> > > > > > > sock you wear on your jim-jam if you know
> what I
> > > > > > mean.
> > > > > > > Also, not being in the Marines also
> helps...:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > mike
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --- Mike Oleary 
> wrote:
> > > > > > > > The 3/25 Bn USMCR does coldweather training
> > > > > > evolutions.
> > > > > > > > They should be able
> > > > > > > > to help him also.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > Mike
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > The Regimental Rogue
> > > > > > > > 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> > > > > > > >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > > > From: Garett Hallman
> 
> > > > > > > > > To: 
> > > > > > > > > Sent: Wednesday, October 11, 2000 4:26 PM
> > > > > > > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > > > Theres a US Marine asking for tips and
> > > > > > suggestions
> > > > > > > > concerning winter
> > > > > > > > > > warfare on a bulletin board I frequent.
> > > Any tips
> > > > > > and
> > > > > > > > suggestions I can
> > > > > > > > > > pass on?
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list,
> send
> > > a
> > > > > > message
> > > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the
> account
> > > you
> > > > > > wish
> > > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army"
> in
> > > the
> > > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > __________________________________________________
> > > > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s
> > > FREE.
> > > > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > > > >
> > > > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list,
> send a
> > > > > > message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the
> account
> > > you
> > > > > > wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army"
> in
> > > the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send
> a
> > > message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> __________________________________________________
> > > > > Do You Yahoo!?
> > > > > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s
> FREE.
> > > > >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> > > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account
> you
> > > wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
> the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> > > message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> > > wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >
> > __________________________________________________
> > Do You Yahoo!?
> > Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
> >  http://im.yahoo.com/ 
> >
> --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Thu, 19 Oct 2000 23:58:34 -0700 (PDT)*
Rob,
Quoting the Mackenzie Brothers are we?
Mike
--- "Rob A."  wrote:
> Mike, I‘ll handle that comment with a very appropriate
> Canadian response.
> 
> 
> Take off, eh!!!
> 
> RobA
> 
> can you believe there is no "eh" in my spell check 
>   ----- Original Message ----- 
>   From: Michael McDermott 
>   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>   Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 2:19 AM
>   Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> 
> 
>   Rob,
> 
>   I‘m also willing to hear any anecdotes regarding
> Canadians
>   helping out the US troops me and my old squadmates
> like a
>   few laughs.
> 
>   Mike
> 
> 
>   --- "Rob A."  wrote:
>   > These titbits are the reason I joined this newsgroup
>   > Dave. Anyone wishing to share accounts of experiences
>   > should know that there are others in this group who
> will
>   > enjoy reading any anecdotes you are willing to share.
>   > Especially any involving the Americans taking a
> helping
>   > hand from lil‘ ol‘ us.
>   > RobA
>   >   ----- Original Message ----- 
>   >   From: dave 
>   >   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>   >   Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 1:05 PM
>   >   Subject: Winter Warfare
>   > 
>   > 
>   >   This exchange has congered up some old memories. I
>   > recall my battalion 1st
>   >   Black Watch being the first to be assigned to the
> new
>   > northwest flank
>   >   formation of Nato, namely ACE FORCE1965. Although
>   > Nato wanted a ski
>   >   battalion we could only provide 1 ski company and
> had
>   > the rest of the unit
>   >   on snowshoes. We trained extensively in winter ops
> and
>   > had it down to a fine
>   >   art. One of the biggest considerations was getting
> the
>   > discipline of tent
>   >   group routine down pat and maintaining it, a
> crucial
>   > aspect of fighting and
>   >   surviving in the hostile environment. As far tents
> were
>   > concerned, we were
>   >   equipped with both 5 man and 10 man arctic tents.
> These
>   > were of composite
>   >   constuction with a nylon content, not just standard
>   > canvas. They were of
>   >   course a two piece type with the inner providing a
> air
>   > space type insulation
>   >   being pure white to radiate light. There were
> usually
>   > two 5 man tent groups
>   >   per section although I remember many times when we
>   > accomodated many more
>   >   than 5. The ten man tent was usually a luxury
> reseved
>   > for Platoon or Coy HQ
>   >   or the CQ.
>   >   Quick Story
>   >   Upon deployment to Norway some 400 miles above the
>   > arctic circle, Canadians
>   >   ruled. Our equipment, although not in the least
>   > attractive proved to be the
>   >   best of all the contingents present. There was an
>   > Austrian field hospital
>   >   which attended casualties of the nations. It is
>   > interesting to note that
>   >   frostbite was the most common situation they had to
>   > deal with except of
>   >   course for us, in our case it was burns from our
>   > coleman stoves and lamps.
>   >   We took in Americans sent up from Germany that damn
>   > near froze to death
>   >   before they would accept our help. Also, having
> troops
>   > on snowshoes proved
>   >   out be a boon. We could go places and do things the
>   > others couldn‘t
>   >   including the famous Sousa Alpini from Italy.
>   > 
>   >   Dave Willard
>   > 
>   >  
>   >
> --------------------------------------------------------
>   >   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
>   > message
>   >   to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
>   > wish
>   >   to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>   >   message body.
>   > 
>   > 
> 
> 
>   __________________________________________________
>   Do You Yahoo!?
>   Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
>    http://im.yahoo.com/ 
>  
> --------------------------------------------------------
>   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
> message
>   to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
> wish
>   to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>   message body.
> 
> 
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Rob A." <carversbench@csolve.net>* on *Fri, 20 Oct 2000 10:29:27 -0400*
Mike,
This may surprise you but the Mackenzie Brothers didn‘t give birth to 
that saying in Canada. Nor did they to toques, heavy plaid jackets, beer 
or cigarettes.
RobA
 ----- Original Message -----
  From: Michael McDermott
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 2:58 AM
  Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  Rob,
  Quoting the Mackenzie Brothers are we?
  Mike
  --- "Rob A."  wrote:
  > Mike, I‘ll handle that comment with a very appropriate
  > Canadian response.
  >
  >
  > Take off, eh!!!
  >
  > RobA
  >
  > can you believe there is no "eh" in my spell check
  >   ----- Original Message -----
  >   From: Michael McDermott
  >   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  >   Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 2:19 AM
  >   Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
  >
  >
  >   Rob,
  >
  >   I‘m also willing to hear any anecdotes regarding
  > Canadians
  >   helping out the US troops me and my old squadmates
  > like a
  >   few laughs.
  >
  >   Mike
  >
  >
  >   --- "Rob A."  wrote:
  >   > These titbits are the reason I joined this newsgroup
  >   > Dave. Anyone wishing to share accounts of experiences
  >   > should know that there are others in this group who
  > will
  >   > enjoy reading any anecdotes you are willing to share.
  >   > Especially any involving the Americans taking a
  > helping
  >   > hand from lil‘ ol‘ us.
  >   > RobA
  >   >   ----- Original Message -----
  >   >   From: dave
  >   >   To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  >   >   Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 1:05 PM
  >   >   Subject: Winter Warfare
  >   >
  >   >
  >   >   This exchange has congered up some old memories. I
  >   > recall my battalion 1st
  >   >   Black Watch being the first to be assigned to the
  > new
  >   > northwest flank
  >   >   formation of Nato, namely ACE FORCE1965. Although
  >   > Nato wanted a ski
  >   >   battalion we could only provide 1 ski company and
  > had
  >   > the rest of the unit
  >   >   on snowshoes. We trained extensively in winter ops
  > and
  >   > had it down to a fine
  >   >   art. One of the biggest considerations was getting
  > the
  >   > discipline of tent
  >   >   group routine down pat and maintaining it, a
  > crucial
  >   > aspect of fighting and
  >   >   surviving in the hostile environment. As far tents
  > were
  >   > concerned, we were
  >   >   equipped with both 5 man and 10 man arctic tents.
  > These
  >   > were of composite
  >   >   constuction with a nylon content, not just standard
  >   > canvas. They were of
  >   >   course a two piece type with the inner providing a
  > air
  >   > space type insulation
  >   >   being pure white to radiate light. There were
  > usually
  >   > two 5 man tent groups
  >   >   per section although I remember many times when we
  >   > accomodated many more
  >   >   than 5. The ten man tent was usually a luxury
  > reseved
  >   > for Platoon or Coy HQ
  >   >   or the CQ.
  >   >   Quick Story
  >   >   Upon deployment to Norway some 400 miles above the
  >   > arctic circle, Canadians
  >   >   ruled. Our equipment, although not in the least
  >   > attractive proved to be the
  >   >   best of all the contingents present. There was an
  >   > Austrian field hospital
  >   >   which attended casualties of the nations. It is
  >   > interesting to note that
  >   >   frostbite was the most common situation they had to
  >   > deal with except of
  >   >   course for us, in our case it was burns from our
  >   > coleman stoves and lamps.
  >   >   We took in Americans sent up from Germany that damn
  >   > near froze to death
  >   >   before they would accept our help. Also, having
  > troops
  >   > on snowshoes proved
  >   >   out be a boon. We could go places and do things the
  >   > others couldn‘t
  >   >   including the famous Sousa Alpini from Italy.
  >   >
  >   >   Dave Willard
  >   >
  >   > 
  >   >
  > --------------------------------------------------------
  >   >   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
  >   > message
  >   >   to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
  >   > wish
  >   >   to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  >   >   message body.
  >   >
  >   >
  >
  >
  >   __________________________________________________
  >   Do You Yahoo!?
  >   Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
  >    http://im.yahoo.com/ 
  > 
  > --------------------------------------------------------
  >   NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a
  > message
  >   to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you
  > wish
  >   to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  >   message body.
  >
  >
  __________________________________________________
  Do You Yahoo!?
  Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
   http://im.yahoo.com/ 
  --------------------------------------------------------
  NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
  to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
  to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
  message body.
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Mike,
This may surprise you but the Mackenzie Brothers 
didn‘t
give birth to that saying in Canada. Nor did they to toques, heavy plaid 
jackets, beer or cigarettes.
RobA
----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Michael
  McDermott 
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Friday, October 20, 2000 
2:58
  AM
  Subject: Re: Winter 
Warfare
  Rob,Quoting the Mackenzie Brothers are
  we?Mike--- "Rob A." ltcarversbench@csolve.netgt
  wrote:gt Mike, I‘ll handle that comment with a very 
appropriategt
  Canadian response.gt gt gt Take off, eh!!!gt 
gt
  RobAgt gt can you believe there is no "eh" in my spell 
check
  gt ----- Original Message ----- gt 
From:
  Michael McDermott gt To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  gt Sent: Wednesday, October 18, 2000 2:19
  AMgt Subject: Re: Winter Warfaregt gt
  gt Rob,gt gt I‘m also 
willing to
  hear any anecdotes regardinggt Canadiansgt 
helping out
  the US troops me and my old squadmatesgt like 
agt few
  laughs.gt gt Mikegt gt
  gt --- "Rob A." ltcarversbench@csolve.netgt
  wrote:gt gt These titbits are the reason I joined 
this
  newsgroupgt gt Dave. Anyone wishing to share 
accounts of
  experiencesgt gt should know that there are others 
in this
  group whogt willgt gt enjoy reading any 
anecdotes
  you are willing to share.gt gt Especially any 
involving
  the Americans taking agt helpinggt gt hand 
from lil‘
  ol‘ us.gt gt RobAgt 
gt
  ----- Original Message ----- gt gt 
From: dave
  gt gt To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  gt gt Sent: Monday, October 16, 2000 
1:05
  PMgt gt Subject: Winter
  Warfaregt gt gt gt
  gt gt This exchange has congered up 
some old
  memories. Igt gt recall my battalion
  1stgt gt Black Watch being the first 
to be
  assigned to thegt newgt gt northwest
  flankgt gt formation of Nato, namely 
ACE
  FORCE1965. Althoughgt gt Nato wanted a
  skigt gt battalion we could only 
provide 1 ski
  company andgt hadgt gt the rest of the
  unitgt gt on snowshoes. We trained 
extensively
  in winter opsgt andgt gt had it down to a
  finegt gt art. One of the biggest
  considerations was gettinggt thegt gt 
discipline of
  tentgt gt group routine down pat and
  maintaining it, agt crucialgt gt aspect of 
fighting
  andgt gt surviving in the hostile 
environment.
  As far tentsgt weregt gt concerned, we
  weregt gt equipped with both 5 man and 
10 man
  arctic tents.gt Thesegt gt were of
  compositegt gt constuction with a 
nylon
  content, not just standardgt gt canvas. They were
  ofgt gt course a two piece type with 
the inner
  providing agt airgt gt space type
  insulationgt gt being pure white to 
radiate
  light. There weregt usuallygt gt two 5 man 
tent
  groupsgt gt per section although I 
remember
  many times when wegt gt accomodated many
  moregt gt than 5. The ten man tent was 
usually
  a luxurygt resevedgt gt for Platoon or Coy
  HQgt gt or the CQ.gt 
  gt Quick Storygt gt Upon 
  deployment to Norway some 400 miles above thegt gt 
arctic
  circle, Canadiansgt gt ruled. Our 
equipment,
  although not in the leastgt gt attractive proved 
to be
  thegt gt best of all the contingents 
present.
  There was angt gt Austrian field
  hospitalgt gt which attended 
casualties of the
  nations. It isgt gt interesting to note
  thatgt gt frostbite was the most 
common
  situation they had togt gt deal with except
  ofgt gt course for us, in our case it 
was
  burns from ourgt gt coleman stoves and
  lamps.gt gt We took in Americans sent 
up from
  Germany that damngt gt near froze to
  deathgt gt before they would accept 
our help.
  Also, havinggt troopsgt gt on snowshoes
  provedgt gt out be a boon. We could go 
places
  and do things thegt gt others 
couldn‘tgt
  gt including the famous Sousa Alpini from
  Italy.gt gt gt gt 
Dave
  Willardgt gt gt gt
  gt gtgt

--------------------------------------------------------gtnb
sp
  gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send
  agt gt messagegt 
gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account yougt gt wishgt
  gt to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in
  thegt gt message 
body.gt
  gt gt gt gt gt gt
  __________________________________________________gt 
Do You
  Yahoo!?gt Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you 
surf! It‘s
  FREE.gt  http://im.yahoo.com/gt  
gt

--------------------------------------------------------gtnb
sp
  NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send agt
  messagegt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account yougt wishgt to remove, with the 
line
  "unsubscribe army" in thegt message body.gt 
gt
  __________________________________________________Do 
You
  Yahoo!?Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf! It‘s 
FREE.http://im.yahoo.com/---------------
-----------------------------------------NOTE:
  To remove yourself from this list, send a messageto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from
  the account you wishto remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in 
  themessage body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 30 Jan 2001 22:45:27 *
Hey guys,
     Has anyone here done winter warfare in ValCartier before? I heard that 
it‘s really cold. I have only been there in the summer, and it was the only 
place where you needed a combat jacket in the summer. My regiment is going 
down. We are taking an airbus from Halifax. We are supposed to be getting 
snow mobiles, I heard that they are called light oversnow vehicles or 
something like that. Does anyone know anything about them? Are they any 
good? Any info would be appreciated,
Peter
>From: "William J  Anderson" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
>Subject: Re: A Brit‘s View
>Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 14:32:54 -0600
>
>Hiya Eric:
>
>From and old RCEME rat to an old REME rat, welcome aboard!
>
>
>
>arte et marte
>
>anderson sends:
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Tue, 30 Jan 2001 15:59:47 -0700*
I wouldn‘t say it‘s the only place that requires a combat jacket in summer -
it has snowed in Wainwright in August...on EX.
> -----Original Message-----
> Frometer deVries [SMTP:rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com]
> Sent:Tuesday, January 30, 2001 3:45 PM
> To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> Subject:Winter Warfare
> 
> Hey guys,
>      Has anyone here done winter warfare in ValCartier before? I heard
> that 
> it‘s really cold. I have only been there in the summer, and it was the
> only 
> place where you needed a combat jacket in the summer. My regiment is going
> 
> down. We are taking an airbus from Halifax. We are supposed to be getting 
> snow mobiles, I heard that they are called light oversnow vehicles or 
> something like that. Does anyone know anything about them? Are they any 
> good? Any info would be appreciated,
> Peter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >From: "William J  Anderson" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
> >Subject: Re: A Brit‘s View
> >Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 14:32:54 -0600
> >
> >Hiya Eric:
> >
> >From and old RCEME rat to an old REME rat, welcome aboard!
> >
> >
> >
> >arte et marte
> >
> >anderson sends:
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 00:31:42 *
Derrick,
    I meant its the only place that I have been where you needed a combat 
jacket in the summer.
>From: Derrick Forsythe 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
>Subject: RE: Winter Warfare
>Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 15:59:47 -0700
>
>I wouldn‘t say it‘s the only place that requires a combat jacket in summer 
>-
>it has snowed in Wainwright in August...on EX.
>
>
>
> > -----Original Message-----
> > Frometer deVries [SMTP:rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com]
> > Sent:Tuesday, January 30, 2001 3:45 PM
> > To:army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> > Subject:Winter Warfare
> >
> > Hey guys,
> >      Has anyone here done winter warfare in ValCartier before? I heard
> > that
> > it‘s really cold. I have only been there in the summer, and it was the
> > only
> > place where you needed a combat jacket in the summer. My regiment is 
>going
> >
> > down. We are taking an airbus from Halifax. We are supposed to be 
>getting
> > snow mobiles, I heard that they are called light oversnow vehicles or
> > something like that. Does anyone know anything about them? Are they any
> > good? Any info would be appreciated,
> > Peter
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > >From: "William J  Anderson" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
> > >Subject: Re: A Brit‘s View
> > >Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 14:32:54 -0600
> > >
> > >Hiya Eric:
> > >
> > >From and old RCEME rat to an old REME rat, welcome aboard!
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >arte et marte
> > >
> > >anderson sends:
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 30 Jan 2001 16:42:29 -0800*
Your light oversnow vehicle are probably snowshoes....
Just like our old APC‘s....Aux Pieds Challice!!!sp?.....
yes it gets cold, but at least the mosquitos and blackfies are slower...LOL
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 01:51:21 *
Yeah,
   got to love those snowshoes eh? I think we are supposed to get snow 
mobiles and one of those BV 206?? Any of you had any experiance with those? 
Who am I kidding, we probably won‘t get any of that kit, oh well,
Here‘s to you, here‘s to me, here‘s to the ****ing INFANTRY
Peter
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 16:42:29 -0800
>
>Your light oversnow vehicle are probably snowshoes....
>Just like our old APC‘s....Aux Pieds Challice!!!sp?.....
>yes it gets cold, but at least the mosquitos and blackfies are slower...LOL
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 30 Jan 2001 19:37:53 -0700*
Some of us who spent a lot of time in CFB Gagetown, are probably muttering
to ourselves. The only time I didn‘t have my parka in good old CFBG was July
and August, usually.. unless June or September were unusually warm. Cold,
hot, dusty.. swamps on top of hills.. you name it. I‘m sure though, every
base has its quirks.
MacF

Worry is interest on money never borrowed.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, January 31, 2001 12:31 AM
Subject: RE: Winter Warfare
> Derrick,
>     I meant its the only place that I have been where you needed a combat
> jacket in the summer.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
> >From: Derrick Forsythe 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
> >Subject: RE: Winter Warfare
> >Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 15:59:47 -0700
> >
> >I wouldn‘t say it‘s the only place that requires a combat jacket in
summer
> >-
> >it has snowed in Wainwright in August...on EX.
> >
> >
> >
> > > -----Original Message-----
> > > From: Peter deVries [SMTP:rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com]
> > > Sent: Tuesday, January 30, 2001 3:45 PM
> > > To: army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > >
> > > Hey guys,
> > >      Has anyone here done winter warfare in ValCartier before? I heard
> > > that
> > > it‘s really cold. I have only been there in the summer, and it was the
> > > only
> > > place where you needed a combat jacket in the summer. My regiment is
> >going
> > >
> > > down. We are taking an airbus from Halifax. We are supposed to be
> >getting
> > > snow mobiles, I heard that they are called light oversnow vehicles or
> > > something like that. Does anyone know anything about them? Are they
any
> > > good? Any info would be appreciated,
> > > Peter
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "William J  Anderson" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
> > > >Subject: Re: A Brit‘s View
> > > >Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 14:32:54 -0600
> > > >
> > > >Hiya Eric:
> > > >
> > > >From and old RCEME rat to an old REME rat, welcome aboard!
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >arte et marte
> > > >
> > > >anderson sends:
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Steve Kuervers" <skuervers@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 02:47:08 *
Gagetown... parka... bug cover... rain jacket...
Ahh yes.  Never enough room in the ruck.
Don‘t forget the swamps on the sides of hills, the incredible proliferation 
of frogs and turtles in the gravel pits, or the incredible horizontal 
freezing rain in the early summer.
Great times... most of them.
Steve Kuervers
aka
Lt K
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 19:37:53 -0700
>
>Some of us who spent a lot of time in CFB Gagetown, are probably muttering
>to ourselves. The only time I didn‘t have my parka in good old CFBG was 
>July
>and August, usually.. unless June or September were unusually warm. Cold,
>hot, dusty.. swamps on top of hills.. you name it. I‘m sure though, every
>base has its quirks.
>MacF
>                                         
>
>Worry is interest on money never borrowed.
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>To: 
>Sent: Wednesday, January 31, 2001 12:31 AM
>Subject: RE: Winter Warfare
>
>
> > Derrick,
> >     I meant its the only place that I have been where you needed a 
>combat
> > jacket in the summer.
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > >From: Derrick Forsythe 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: "‘army-list@cdnarmy.ca‘" 
> > >Subject: RE: Winter Warfare
> > >Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 15:59:47 -0700
> > >
> > >I wouldn‘t say it‘s the only place that requires a combat jacket in
>summer
> > >-
> > >it has snowed in Wainwright in August...on EX.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > From: Peter deVries [SMTP:rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com]
> > > > Sent: Tuesday, January 30, 2001 3:45 PM
> > > > To: army-list@cdnarmy.ca
> > > > Subject: Winter Warfare
> > > >
> > > > Hey guys,
> > > >      Has anyone here done winter warfare in ValCartier before? I 
>heard
> > > > that
> > > > it‘s really cold. I have only been there in the summer, and it was 
>the
> > > > only
> > > > place where you needed a combat jacket in the summer. My regiment is
> > >going
> > > >
> > > > down. We are taking an airbus from Halifax. We are supposed to be
> > >getting
> > > > snow mobiles, I heard that they are called light oversnow vehicles 
>or
> > > > something like that. Does anyone know anything about them? Are they
>any
> > > > good? Any info would be appreciated,
> > > > Peter
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: "William J  Anderson" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
> > > > >Subject: Re: A Brit‘s View
> > > > >Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 14:32:54 -0600
> > > > >
> > > > >Hiya Eric:
> > > > >
> > > > >From and old RCEME rat to an old REME rat, welcome aboard!
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >arte et marte
> > > > >
> > > > >anderson sends:
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 06:18:31 -0500*
Peter,
  I deleted your latest letter , and I missed everything in it,  did you say 
that you thought the light over snow vehicles were called  BV 206‘s ?
cm_crawford
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Winter Warfare
>Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 22:45:27
>
>Hey guys,
>     Has anyone here done winter warfare in ValCartier before? I heard that
>it‘s really cold. I have only been there in the summer, and it was the only
>place where you needed a combat jacket in the summer. My regiment is going
>down. We are taking an airbus from Halifax. We are supposed to be getting
>snow mobiles, I heard that they are called light oversnow vehicles or
>something like that. Does anyone know anything about them? Are they any
>good? Any info would be appreciated,
>Peter
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>>From: "William J  Anderson" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
>>Subject: Re: A Brit‘s View
>>Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 14:32:54 -0600
>>
>>Hiya Eric:
>>
>>From and old RCEME rat to an old REME rat, welcome aboard!
>>
>>
>>
>>arte et marte
>>
>>anderson sends:
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 17:30:09 *
No,
   I thought that My unit might be getting snowmobiles which I though were 
called Light over snow vehicles aswell as a BV 206, which is much larger. 
I‘m familiar with what the BV 206 If thats even the name of it looks like, 
but if anyone has any info on their reputation, I would be grateful,
Pete
>From: "C.M. Crawford" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>Date: Wed, 31 Jan 2001 06:18:31 -0500
>
>Peter,
>
>  I deleted your latest letter , and I missed everything in it,  did you 
>say
>that you thought the light over snow vehicles were called  BV 206‘s ?
>
>
>cm_crawford
>
>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Winter Warfare
>>Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 22:45:27
>>
>>Hey guys,
>>     Has anyone here done winter warfare in ValCartier before? I heard 
>>that
>>it‘s really cold. I have only been there in the summer, and it was the 
>>only
>>place where you needed a combat jacket in the summer. My regiment is going
>>down. We are taking an airbus from Halifax. We are supposed to be getting
>>snow mobiles, I heard that they are called light oversnow vehicles or
>>something like that. Does anyone know anything about them? Are they any
>>good? Any info would be appreciated,
>>Peter
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>
>>>From: "William J  Anderson" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: "army@cipherlogic.on.ca" 
>>>Subject: Re: A Brit‘s View
>>>Date: Tue, 30 Jan 2001 14:32:54 -0600
>>>
>>>Hiya Eric:
>>>
>>>From and old RCEME rat to an old REME rat, welcome aboard!
>>>
>>>
>>>
>>>arte et marte
>>>
>>>anderson sends:
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 16:39:07 -0500*
Yes, I‘ve done winter warfare in val.  And as with all CFB‘s it has a 
climate unto itself.  Don‘t bother bringing the new goretex overalls, but 
parka and two sleeping bags wouldn‘t be a bad idea.  Then again it all 
depends on your tolerance for the cold.  I‘ve seen the snowmobiles, but 
there isn‘t anything overly special about them.  It‘s not like they can 
mount a .50 cal or anything.
Matt S.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 16:41:18 -0500*
>Just like our old APC‘s....Aux Pieds Challice!!!sp?.....
Just "TTB‘s"... Traine Tes Bottes
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 22:20:03 *
Right on,
      Yeah i didn‘t think there would be anything special about them. Lowest 
possible bidder eh? I‘m just wondering if I would need the parka, or just 
the combat jacket with the fleece. Thanks for the tips anyway,
Pete
>From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>Date: Wed, 31 Jan 2001 16:39:07 -0500
>
>Yes, I‘ve done winter warfare in val.  And as with all CFB‘s it has a
>climate unto itself.  Don‘t bother bringing the new goretex overalls, but
>parka and two sleeping bags wouldn‘t be a bad idea.  Then again it all
>depends on your tolerance for the cold.  I‘ve seen the snowmobiles, but
>there isn‘t anything overly special about them.  It‘s not like they can
>mount a .50 cal or anything.
>
>Matt S.
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 17:26:10 -0500*
Always remember any fool can be cold It takes a genius to keep warm
----- Original Message -----
From: "Peter deVries" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, January 31, 2001 10:20 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> Right on,
>       Yeah i didn‘t think there would be anything special about them.
Lowest
> possible bidder eh? I‘m just wondering if I would need the parka, or just
> the combat jacket with the fleece. Thanks for the tips anyway,
> Pete
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 17:45:00 -0500*
Peter,
   On my winter warfare course we had a few snowmobiles as safety vehicles, 
that way if a troop was injured in the field they could be extracted with 
ease.  It is possible that your unit will be using the BV 206 light over 
snow vehicle. As far as their reputation goes they are great for snow  at 
least better than an MLVW  the are supposed to be amphibius but many leak 
and they are slow moving in the water. If yo want to know more you can look 
at them on the dnd web site
 http://www.army.dnd.ca/equip/veh/BV206_E.HTML 
I hope that I was of some help
cm_crawford
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 22:59:58 *
C.M. Crawford,
     Thanks for all the info, its been a great help.
Peter
>From: "C.M. Crawford" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>Date: Wed, 31 Jan 2001 17:45:00 -0500
>
>Peter,
>
>   On my winter warfare course we had a few snowmobiles as safety vehicles,
>that way if a troop was injured in the field they could be extracted with
>ease.  It is possible that your unit will be using the BV 206 light over
>snow vehicle. As far as their reputation goes they are great for snow  at
>least better than an MLVW  the are supposed to be amphibius but many leak
>and they are slow moving in the water. If yo want to know more you can look
>at them on the dnd web site
>
>http://www.army.dnd.ca/equip/veh/BV206_E.HTML
>
>I hope that I was of some help
>
>cm_crawford
>
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 18:13:32 -0500*
>
>Always remember any fool can be cold It takes a genius to keep warm
>
That‘s true.  And with the new kit it is much easier to do that.  I used it 
all for the first time this weekend when we slept outside and I must say 
that my cynicism for them has lessened.  The polar fleece or pyjamas as I 
call themare great for keeping warm.  I‘m sure something has to be wrong 
with all of this though...
Matt S
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 17:28:18 -0800*
I think every Army training base is a nightmare of weather
malfunction.......They had to have tried to find bases with that many bugs,
freak storms and other extremes....they couldn‘t have just been lucky..could
they?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Wed, 31 Jan 2001 23:22:09 -0600*
.  The polar fleece or pyjamas as I
> call themare great for keeping warm.  I‘m sure something has to be wrong
> with all of this though...
Ahhh..new kit. Anybody else remember string vests?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Thu, 1 Feb 2001 00:28:18 -0500*
I do
 Had one for the longest time My kids found it funny that you would wear
something like that A few yrs later they became all the rage
> Ahhh..new kit. Anybody else remember string vests?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Thu, 1 Feb 2001 11:29:34 -0800*
>I‘m sure something has to be wrong with all of this though...
Have you tried to stuff all your kit into a ruck yet?
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Thu, 1 Feb 2001 15:03:36 -0700*
And the sheepskin coats???
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, January 31, 2001 10:22 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>
> .  The polar fleece or pyjamas as I
> > call themare great for keeping warm.  I‘m sure something has to be
wrong
> > with all of this though...
>
> Ahhh..new kit. Anybody else remember string vests?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"C.M. Crawford" <cm_crawford@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 02 Feb 2001 03:00:47 -0500*
>
>Have you tried to stuff all your kit into a ruck yet?
>
You shouldn‘t need to stuff it all in your ruck
cm_crawford
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Fri, 2 Feb 2001 11:44:53 -0800*
>You shouldn‘t need to stuff it all in your ruck
No, but I‘m starting to wonder if the army hasn‘t finally managed to issue me
more than I can wear/carry without "cubing out".
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bob Richardson" <fatford41@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 02 Feb 2001 16:01:55 -0500*
If you can‘t wear it or carry it, you shouldn‘t be going!!!
In our day, all this bull was the last thing we could care about!!
Bob
>From: "Bradley Sallows" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
>Date: Fri, 2 Feb 2001 11:44:53 -0800
>
>
>
> >You shouldn‘t need to stuff it all in your ruck
>
>No, but I‘m starting to wonder if the army hasn‘t finally managed to issue 
>me
>more than I can wear/carry without "cubing out".
>
>Brad Sallows
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Fri, 2 Feb 2001 13:33:59 -0800*
>If you can‘t wear it or carry it, you shouldn‘t be going!!!
My thinking was more along the line of, if I can‘t wear it or carry it, maybe I
don‘t really need it.  Having tried most of the new clothing I already have
confidence in it, but some of it I can‘t imagine needing unless I‘m going
someplace where the windchill dips under -40.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 2 Feb 2001 17:28:53 -0700*
I have sort of listened to this and noticed some trends.  For those of you
who haven‘t noticed, the Army has finally started to provid the Reserve
members with a full set of kit.  Yes Bob, there probably is a lot more stuff
than in your day in the Regs or Reserves.  Even with the larger pack and we
all remember the tiny rucksack there is a lot of equipment to carry.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Bob Richardson 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 02, 2001 2:01 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> If you can‘t wear it or carry it, you shouldn‘t be going!!!
>
> In our day, all this bull was the last thing we could care about!!
>
> Bob
>
>
> >From: "Bradley Sallows" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> >Date: Fri, 2 Feb 2001 11:44:53 -0800
> >
> >
> >
> > >You shouldn‘t need to stuff it all in your ruck
> >
> >No, but I‘m starting to wonder if the army hasn‘t finally managed to
issue
> >me
> >more than I can wear/carry without "cubing out".
> >
> >Brad Sallows
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Fri, 2 Feb 2001 17:23:25 -0800*
No matter what happens you will both pack too much to carry comfortably, but
not enough to be warm..
besides, what is a winter ex, with freezing your bits off.......Some
traditions can never change...good luck and remember that everyone is in the
same boat...collective whining generates warmth..LOL
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Fri, 2 Feb 2001 18:31:07 -0700*
If you‘re not cold, wet and miserable in the bush, what‘s the sense of being
there?
----- Original Message -----
From: dave newcombe 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 02, 2001 6:23 PM
Subject: Re: Winter Warfare
> No matter what happens you will both pack too much to carry comfortably,
but
> not enough to be warm..
> besides, what is a winter ex, with freezing your bits off.......Some
> traditions can never change...good luck and remember that everyone is in
the
> same boat...collective whining generates warmth..LOL
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

